# ISIS Colchester : Part 45



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Think i'm first wooo hoooo hopefully it's a good sign xxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well i'm still here sitting on my sofa.Had a bit of a rough night,Only 2 hours sleep pains eased off about 3.Have lost more blood stuff so going to have another soak in bath and call the midwife again.Think I would like to be checked out even if it was a false alarm last night,thats the thing everyone is differernt and I have no idea what to expect.I do think it's the start of it just hope it doesn't go on for days.Just want to get going xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope this is it for u hunny, remember.... there's no shame in taking the drugs   Entinox (sp) mmmmmmmm Good luck xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy -      I really don't know what to say, I'm thinking of u both loads xxx

Ems - Hope ur feeling better today   

Cath - I think ur going to have to order lots of   although they come cheap enough 

Lisa - Hows things going?

b*gger I hate new threads, I can't go back and see who's upto what  

Well I lost another 1.5lb's thats 2st .5lb   I have bought my outfit now, dress, shoes, underwear and falsies (that spelling doesn't look right, its too early in the morning) nails that is  . I'm going, my brain hasn't kicked in yet 

Love to all xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning everyone - Sooty - I'm excited by your contraction news. Fingers crossed it all starts speeding up soon. A bath before hand sounds lovely. Looking forward to your updates.

JoJo - congratulations on the weight loss - I wish I could say the same!   Glad you clarified on the falsies being nails - I was picturing all sorts of chicken fillet inserts  

My DH cousin had a baby girl this week - is in special care at the moment but doing ok (other than being on a ventilator!). I went to the hairdresser yesterday who is a friend (went to her wedding 4 weeks ago) and she told me she is 15 weeks pregnant! Pregnant people are multiplying. She said she was really nervous about telling me, bless her   

With my 2 second memory I have forgotten what I read on the old board already - rubbish!

Tricksy - what a big fat meanie that man sounds like. On a plus side at least you were together but having to be in a van for 5 hours is still not the same as relaxing at home together. I hope you managed to get some chilled out couple time this weekend. 

Love and luck to everyone,
C x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Sooty - Ohhhhhh hun i hope your ok sorry about your bad night and the bath has relaxed you a bit........hope it happens for you soon hun - thinking of you - I say take all the drugs you can     

Tricksy - Sorry you had such a bad day yesterday hun - think we should send the boys round     at least you were both together but thats so bad,  Hope you can have a better weekend taking it easy with S,  Have you got an easy weekend?  BBQ sounds great.

Cath - I bet your cream crackered after that 15 hour round trip    I can't do next Saturday as i'm meeting some friends for lunch/afternoon sorry but can do other weekends

Cvru - Looking forward to meeting you soon........don't be shy    did your adomen pains ease with the d/r?

JoJo - Well done you on the wait loss   I must admit when you said falsies i was picturing (.)(.)  

Em - Hope your better today   

Kitty - yes hoping to be at next meet, thanks for the offer of a lift hun hope i won;t have to let anyone down again i hate it i arrange things and then back out - feel a right flake at the moment, enjoy your trip to the Cotswolds today  

Debs - How are you?  I would try and put the guy off if i was you and buy yourself a bit more time - nearly one week done - when is your OTT?  How are you feeling?

Rachel - Hope you have a nice pamper weekend 

Shelley - Glad you had a good holiday - your piccs are great on **

Cleo - Glad all going well with Alfie - will you be bringing him along to the next meet?  Can't wait to have a cuddle  

Julia - Hope you are well and the boys are doing well - is alex better now?

Rivka - Do they tell you what's involved on these courses?

Shortie - Hows things going - whens your EC?

Liz, Spangle, Sunnie, B - Hi  

Have a good weekend everyone - think i'll be walking around with a bag on my head with this rash (John Merrick)    I'm gonna try to cover it up with makeup today to see if i can camouflage it 

Lots of love
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning everyone   

Hope you are all ok?? 

As I havn't been sleeping I agreed to go riding with my friend very early this morning before they started work, I set my alarm for 5am although I have been awake well before that every morning for goodness knows how long......what happens last night I slept like a log and the alarm waking me up was not welcomed at all    Never mind, I rode this morning for the first time in 5 weeks and it was lovely, Cropi was very good and as we were out early we saw loads of woodpeckers, bunnies and a few deer as well, it was very nice. I then came home and decided to wake the neighbours up by cutting the grass   I had ridden and cut the front and back grass by 9am    productive morning eh!!! 

Sooty - i really hope that labour is kicking in for you, going to text you in a mo and see whats happening   

Cath - I'd be up for meeting next weekend. I can't do Saturday but let me know when it is and hopefully i'll be able to make it  

Lots of love to everyone else, I'm going to shoot off and get in the shower before my Dad comes round. 

back later

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning All!

Quick one from me as we've got to get ready to go to London today, DF has an interview for a telly programme that I am unable to mention. (I know Rachel watches it   ). 

Tricksy - My word you've had a busy morning! Sometimes my lovely neighbours mow the lawn on a Sunday before 9am  , Saturday is not so bad though I think. It is a bit Stepford Wives round our way  . I hope you guys have a nice weekend together and I hope that things sort themselves out quickly for you  .

Sooty - You are having a lot of stirrings aren't you?! Is DP with you or is he working? Hope you got some information from the midwife.  

Lisa - I hope your rash clears up soon, I have eczema and it only really shows on my face which is the worst place for it to show so I can sympathise. Hope you get some good make up coverage! Have they given you anything for it? Sorry if you've already said but I've not gone back! 

I had my apt with DildoCam yesterday and they seem to be really happy with everything. My lining is 12mm but I didn't ask how many follicules I had (it was 18 up to 11.4mm on Weds), so EC is still on course for Friday. 

 to everyone else! Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just need to book mark this page - will be back later for personals


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

bookmarking too


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Any more dates to add girlies

8th July - Sootys baby due -







STILL WAITING  

17th July - Shortie egg collection









20th July - Shortie egg transfer









22nd July - Sootys Birthday









30th July - Monthly meet up down pub *7pm*









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









15th August - Jojo gets married!!!!









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









18th August - LIsa 20 weeks scan









21st August - Julia & G's Wedding Anniversary









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









30th Sept - Rivka and hubby starting adoption preparation course









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









11th October - Alex's 1st Birthday









14th November - Sunnieflowers 1st Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















17th April - Sunnieflowers Birthday









7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









21st June - Alfies 1st Birthday









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening


Tricksy - how you feeling hon?  Can't believe you had to go into work with Si cos he couldn't get the day off, thats   awful!

Just been preparing food for mum and dad coming over tomorrow, and hiding all traces of tx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Debs - I'm having a lot better day today thanks hun, had a little cry when I got back from riding this morning as although it was lovely to be back in the saddle again I didn't expect to be riding to another year so I took it out on the lawnmower   Yesterday was horrendous, I cried so much my eyes were red raw and yeh spending 12 hours in the van really was the last place on earth we wanted to be but we were together and thats all that mattered. Si will get this own back, he digs them out of holes on a regular basis not not any more, they can go to hell from now on  Are your Mum and Dad just coming for lunch?? they are not staying are they?

Don't know if any watched Saturday Kitchen today but we just cooked the Food Hell for dinner and OMG it was absolutley delicious!! Guess what we have for lunch tomorrow!! http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/slowroastedfennelsee_91765.shtml leftovers 

Melo has been pointed in our direction so she can say hi and get to know us a bit before our meet at the end of the month 

lots of love and hugs

Tricksy xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

bookmarking as trying to feed and type!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Come on Cleo - have you not learnt to be a multitasking mummy yet  

Tricksy - too right that Si should never do them a favour again, its not worth it when you never get the support you need in return.  Hope you enjoyed the ride with Cropi.  Mum and Dad are just coming for lunch i think, although have bought some stuff for tea just in case, just don't want them to even have an inkling of tx as can't face the pressure!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

piepig -


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

only joking, you need to grow that 3rd arm first!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Can't you get a pillow and prop his bottle up he'll be fine    leaving you with 2 free hands   

Debs - don't blame you hiding all evidence, enjoy your day hun and take it easy


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm off to watch Katie Prices interview with Piers on ITV, should make interesting watching   night night everyone, love ya loads and hope to see you soon xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Tricksy, sorry you had such a crap day yesterday but it was good that you were able to spend time with each other. Si's boss sounds a first class A-hole. I hope you are feeling a bit better today, both of you.  

Would you mind adding a couple of dates for me please?

21 August - 6th anniversary
11 October - Alex's first birthday

Thanks. No rush for the carpet cleaner! Did it work? Nancy was convinced she had scrubbed so hard the underlay was coming through  

PiePig, hope you have a lovely day tomorrow with your parents. 

Jo Jo, sounds like you are all set for the wedding, with your falsies etc! 

We are just watching Slumdog Millionnaire, what a sad film  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxx

Thanks for reminding me about Katie Price interview Tricksy, am going to tape it.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, that recipe sounds lush!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

right i'm back.

Alfie fed and changed and in his crib sleeping     let's hope the next feed is as easy!!

We registered his birth today   A lovely feeling i must say. Then went to see Shelley. 

Pepig - hope you're doing ok hun. Have a lovely day tom. You're right about needing a 3rd arm!!

Tricksy -   glad you got to ride today hun. Sounds like a terrible day yesterday, but i'm glad you could be together. A bbq sounds lovely. Just tell us when, our socal calander is pretty bare at the moment. 

Sooty - hope you're in labour hun and you get to meet your bundle of joy soon!!

Jojo - had to laugh at your falses    wasn't quite sure what you meant.

julai - haven't seen slum dog, we're watching hellboy 2 at the moment   enough said i think.


Love to all

cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone heard anything from Sooty since this morning?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

yep, she is in early stages of labour...contractions about 5-10 mins apart, just waiting for them to get a bit more frequent before going in!!!!!!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sooty:
How exciting you are going to meet your little mircale very soon. Hope the birth is not to painful.

Debs:
How is the 2ww going are you going mad yet?  

Tricksy:
 Si boss is a wxxker!!!!  Gald you had a nice ride today a cropi was gentle with you.   

Cleo:
Yay welldone Alfie on getting to bed early enough to give your mummy and daddy some time together.

Jo:
Wow not long till your wedding now hun. Are you getting nervous?

Lisa:
Like the others said the hormones do funny things to your skin. I also got lots on nosebleeds.

A BBQ sounds great would anyone fancy coming to mine?

Hi to everyone else

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Has any1 heard anything yet?

Pleased I made every1 laugh at the falses


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

The camouflage worked  

Any news yet from Sooty??  

Tricksy - How you doing hun?  Too right S won't dig them out of holes anymore - it works both ways don't it!
Can you add my 20 week scan down hun its disappeared its the 18th August.

Piepig - Hope you have a nice day today 

love Lisa xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

No news from sooty here, anyone else?  Don't wanna text her.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Sooty - can't wait to hear your news - hope that the birth bit isn't too awful and you are getting lots of pain releif    

Lisa - sorry to hear about the rash and hope it goes soon.  Had a lovely day yesterday thanks - my reflexology was good too although I wanted it to go on longer I and missed the nice chat and reiki that I get with you  

Cleo - sorry to hear about your SIL  . Is a molar pregnancy like a Blighted Ovum? - my sister had this a couple of years ago, sounds like a similar thing.  Glad to hear that Alfie is sleeping better and putting on weight too.

Angel - sorry to hear about your chest pain in the week   .  How are you now? I hope you don't get it again.

Tricksy - How are you doing? Sorry to hear that Si had to go into work on Friday (   to his boss!) but at least you were able to go and spend the day with him, although not ideal.  I hope that you get some more answers about what is happening tomorrow with your blood test as well  .  Sorry to hear about your friend Melo too (   if you are reading Melo) and I am sure she will be really welcome at the meet.

Rivka - that is great news that you have got on your course - I am sure it will come around quickly and you must feel like you are moving on with things a bit now.

Kitty - hope you have a nice time in the Cotswolds with your friend.  Wish I had seen that article in the Sun - what is that all about

Cath - sorry I can't make the coffee shop next weekend as I have my Dad visiting but would love to come another time though (afternoon cakes sounds very appealing!   ).

JoJo - well done on the weight loss.

Shortie - OOH - exciting news about the interview -how did it all go yesterday Great news on your scans too and your lining sounds amazing!  Looks like you are all steam ahead for next Friday    .

Debs - I'm with you on not telling family etc about tx - it definitely took some of the stress off on my last cycle when things didn't work out not having to tell people and in your case   it will be lovely that you can suprize them with good news at a time of your choosing, rather than on OTD.

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning everyone,

not having such a good day again today   woke up in a sad mood and a bit grumpy. I didn't know why, I slept well. We were meant to be going to my Aunties in Rayleigh today with my Mum. Auntie and cousin from NZ and my other cousins, auntie and their kids. I rang my Mum this morning and I told her we won't go, I just can't face it, I can't pretend its all ok when its not and Si for one of the first times ever has said he really doesn't want to go. So we now have the day to ourselves. Another thing that then upset me was I thought that I could go riding but I don't know if I can be bothered   I then felt bad and guilty, oh I don't know. I think that I'll go out this afternoon, I know that I will enjoy it if I go. Just need to give myself a little kick up the bum.

I havn't heard from Sooty, I did text her earlier, I'll let you know if I hear anything xx 

Lisa - i've re added your scan, not sure whats happended their, i couldn't of saved the last list   glad you camoflauge worked hun  

Jojo - yeh the falshies did make me laugh too  

Debs - enjoy your lunch today with your Mum and Dad, we have got left of pork, cabbage and mash from last night   

Liz - I don't mind where we meet up. I'm up for an us and other halves, what do others think?? 

Rachel - thanks hun, I hope to get some answers tomorrow too and just hope they are good ones  

Cleo - we hope that you had a lovely evening/night last night, the film sounds errr bit scary    Fantastic that you got to register Alfie   I'll sort out some dates and put them up and see who can do what dates

Julia - the recipe was gorgeous and we will certainly do it again. It was so easy and I don't think that i'll every do cabbage any other way   I've added your dates. I think that is sad that Katie Price does not open up and let her true emotions come through, she really does herself no favours at all, its very sad 


I've just been chatting to a friend on ** from Kenya and without really thinking about it this is what i put......... "We are in a very sad place at the moment but we will move on and get through it just like we always do. We won't be trying again though as we just can't keep going through this, this is the 8th time now and thats enough for anyone I think. God obviously is not blessing us with children so we have to accept the other good things he has given us...like each other" and that is truly how I/We feel, we just can't do this again. I can't see us ever getting our baby, its just not going to work and I think that we've got to accept that    Right I've been doing this post for ages, really need to get my butt and head in gear, still sitting her in my pj's   

back later, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy + ChubbyHubby - oh my love, i have just read your post out to dh and we are in tears for you both     - we are so so sorry that it has come to this, words can not express the sadness we are feeling for you - you know we are always here and thinking of you both. Lots and lots of love - Tom and Emma


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Awwww Tricksy & S - Ditto i've just read your post hun and i feel your pain     i'm so sad for you  and words just don't really seem enough     lifes so cruel sometimes     you are so brave hun and i'm always here for you anytime hun     I'm praying that the bloods have reduced tomorrow    and you get some answers   

Big huge hugs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy -   I don't have the words to express what I want to say to you, I hope tomorrow brings a resolution to this horrible time for you, I can totally see why you feel you don't to try again after all that you have been through.  You and Si are in our thoughts  


Mum & Dad have gone so if anyone wants to come for tea I have plenty of food going spare!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tricksy
Oh hun, I'm I wish I could take the pain away, thinking of you both


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksy sending loads of huge     to you and DH  
Hope you know abit more tomorrow on how things are goons happen - thinking of you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -                  I can't think of anything to say to ease your pain so i'm just sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -   wish I could do something to take this pain away from you


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tricksy and si      life is so cruel. I'm so sorry    lots of love x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy and Si                             I know that there's nothing I can say to ease ur pain, so just lots of hugs and love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebird (May 26, 2006)

have we had any news from Sooty yet?

Does any1 now how to get me back to Jo jo? pain in the bum (dp) cleared all the cookies and now I'm back to bluebird


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

You guys are the best friends ever   thank you so much  

We had surprise visitors this afternoon as Shelley & Greg popped in to see us, it was lovely to see them and was great as it gave me a kick up the bum to get showered, dressed and sort myself out  It was so nice to chat and catch up, thanks Shell and thank you for the gorgeous flowers  

It really perked me up  I am so glad we did not push ourselves to go to my Aunties today as we had a lovely day and this evening went out to dinner with my Mum. Auntie & Cousin as A & C are going back to NZ tomorrow. It was a lovely evening, we laughed lots and it was nice to forget about stuff for a while.

I'm at Isis in the morning at 10.15 inbetween clients and then I'm going over to my Mums to spend a couple of hours with my Auntie before they leave for the airport. I should get my results by 3 and fingers crossed we'll have some answers then. I'll let you know asap whats happening. Its probably easier if I try and nip on my Mums computer and put a quick post up.

I We can not thank you all enough for your support, we truly do not know how we would get through without you guys and I know that you are always there for us anytime and we are so thankfull for that 

Love you all loads and I'll speak to you tomorrow

Tricksy & Chubby Hubby xxx

ps Jojo i've not heard from Sooty and I texted her earlier....you may need to log in again as Jojo


----------



## bluebird (May 26, 2006)

Tricksy I'm so pleased that ur feeling a little better today and what a lovely surprise for u.

I've tried logging in with Jojo, jo jo, *jo jo* 70 and its still not letting me, I requested my password and it came up with my bluebird, I haven't used that name for years.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Maybe Cath could help by asking Admin?? I don't know how we ask them?? oh hang on i think there is a technical bit on here somewhere


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

here you go, they may help

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=36.0


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

you come up on my buddy list as jo jo 70, don't know if this helps xx


----------



## bluebird (May 26, 2006)

I'll give it a try, Thanks hun

No


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I did it   not sure how   gonna have to try and remember now


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you? I met Tricksy through another board as unfortunately we've just been through the same loss    She kindly invited me to get to know you all as I live in Braintree so not too far away from you all  

Well a little about me...I've just been through my 3rd tx & although we had a lovely BFP on June 9th my beta levels weren't doubling up so we didn't think the pregnancy would be viable. I had a scan at 6w3d as the consultant thought it might be an ectopic pregnancy but to our shock   instead we were told that there was twin sacs but unfortunately only one was showing a heartbeat. We couldn't believe our luck as our little one had a lovely strong heartbeat although sad that our other little one hadn't survived but our surviving little one had implanted in the correct place & looking the correct size for 6w3d. We went back for another scan at 7w2d & this time we were told our little one hadn't grown much & the heartbeat was slower than the consultant would have liked   so we were called back for a 3rd scan last Thurs at 8w2d & sadly we were told although our little one had grown a little more there no longer was a heartbeat    We just feel devastated that yet again our dream is over   

Sorry to gatecrash your board & be a me post    I am really looking forward to getting to know you all  

Tricksy glad to hear you had a lovely evening with your mum, auntie & cousin. Hope all goes well tomorrow for you  

Mel x x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad you've found us Melo  welcome to oiur thread 

Drumroll please.................................

[fly]ZOE HAD A BABY GIRL EARLY HOURS OF THIS MORNING[/fly]

Woohoo, i had a text from her just now which says....Just to let you know that I had a little girl just after midnight last night, had one hell of a 3 days finishing in Colchester with a C section.....Baby girl is possibly going to be called Natasha and she was 6lb 13oz.....sounds like they had a scary time last night but Mum and baby are here safe and sound

Huge huge Congratulations to you Sooty, Sweep and baby Soots


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Melo - Welcome to the thread hun - really sorry about your loss      big hugs    

love Lisa xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sooty - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BABY GIRL                              

LOTS OF LOVE LISA XXXXXXXXX


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Woohoo Sooty, just woke up to the same message      

sounds like it was all very traumatic, but hopefully both are doing fine and will be home soon!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Melo -so sorry for you loss


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Melo - Hi and welcome to the thread. As Tricksy said u are more than welcome here. I'm so sorry about ur loss.

Sooty - [fly]     CONGRATULATIONS    [/fly] Hope u make a speedy recovery from the c-section, awwwww a little girl, its been a while since we had one of those.

Tricksy - Thinking of u this morning hun 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Melo -   Welcome! So sorry to hear what you've been through  

Sooty -        Hope you are recovering nicely and will be able to come home soon. 

Tricksy - Still don't really know what to say to you, only that I admire your courage for going through all this and appreciate the massive amount of support & encouragement you give everyone else through their own journeys. Will be thinking of you today  

DF didn't get through the interview - he got 'fired'


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Tricksy, I was so sorry to read this morning how down you have been feeling. I can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment, and how you will be able to pick yourselves up and carry on. Having a BFN is bad enough, but having a glimmer of hope and then it being snatched away from you must have been absolutely awful. I really hope things have sorted themselves out for you and you get some better news at Isis this morning. A BBQ sounds like a great idea    

Sooty, many many congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! I had a feeling it might be a girl, as your bump was very neat. I am sorry it was so traumatic though. Lovely name, can't wait to see pics xxxx

Debs, how are you feeling this morning? When is your test date? Hope the 2WW is going quicky for you!

Shortie, what programme was the interview for? Hope he hasn't taken it too badly   How are you today, nervous or excited about things?

Em, it was good that you were able to see Dexter and be reassured about him. Aww bless, was he happy to see you?

Melo, welcome to our thread. Sorry to hear of your traumatic loss. Hopefully we will get to meet you at the end of the month (don't be scared, we are all lovely!!)

Sorry this was just a quickie. Alex is trying to eat more solid food now but has just choked on his breakfast so back to the baby food I think! Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Little Mo - I don't think I'm really allowed to say the actual name, but it would have involved Sir Alan . He was fine, he has a good job anyway which he loves so he wasn't bothered. He actually said he felt a bit guilty as there were some guys there who clearly wanted to get through and he felt a bit bad for taking a space up  . We went for a spot of lunch afterwards so it turned out to be a nice day. I am feeling neither excited nor nervous at the mo...it still doesn't feel real. Strange through to think this time next week I will be PUPO. I have no real expectations of it working, I know it's a numbers game and although everything may look perfect it's just all down to luck. Don't get me wrong, I'm not negative, but just sitting somewhere in the middle! I hope Alex gets the hang of solids soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Tricksy -   glad friends and family helped you over the weekend, you and Si are on my thoughts, I'm so sorry you have to go through this pain.

Melo - welcome to our thread, and so sorry for your loss.

Rachel, Lisa - hope you are ok. They don't tell you what is involved in the course but I read around it a bit in message boards. Supposed to be quite full and tiring days but hopefully interesting, especially we're looking forward to the parts where you get to meet parents who already adopted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Sooty -        congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! Glad to hear you are both well after what sounds like a traumatic birth. Hope you are both settling in well.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sooty -                   - what fantastic news hunny - am absolutely delighted for you and your other half - so sorry it all ended in a c-section hun but the main thing is you and your baby are safe and well - rest up and hope to see you soon  

Little Moo Moo - sorry you are struggling with Alex's solids - thank you for your kind words about us seeing Dexter - yes i think he was happy to see us - he looks so well and happy - really made me feel alot better seeing where he is living - he rules the roost by the way!   

Tricksy - thinking of you today my love  

Shortie -     for you hun xx

Melo - welcome to the thread hun - im so sorry you have had such rough time - life can be so very cruel   we are here for you  

Piepig - hope you are ok and works alright for you hunny - you have been PUPO a week now and you have been very quiet about it! you ok??  

We have an Architect coming around this evening (weather permitting!) we are looking to extending - adding another bedroom with an en-suite and making the kitchen bigger, i really hope we go through with it cos then there will be room for you to come to mine  

Best go am at work  

Be back later


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - congratulations on the arrival of your baby girl. It sounds like a v long and drawn out birth but worth it to have your little girl. 

Melo - so sorry to hear about your loss.   welcome to the thread. 

Em - really pleased you were able to see Dexter so well settled and happy. Dogs get to you so much, I can only imagine how upset you were to have to rehome him. 

Can't stop as have a million and one chores to do before work tonight and I haven't even done any modding yet.  Hope you're all ok.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

sooty congrats to you    

tricksy hope you get on ok today 

shortie sending you     

back later kittyxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've had my bloods done, just waiting now for the results. Julie and I had a chat this morning about possible outcomes and whatever the results it will be sorted this week which is a relief,

Speak later, lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All,

Just got back from my scan, I now have 23 follies apparently (I still don't see how they can tell what's what) and my lining is still at 12mm. I was asked if I've felt nauseous, which I haven't and I think they are a little worried about OHSS, so dependant on my bloods I'll prob have to drop my dose tonight. All set for Friday though  

Tricksy -


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

H all,

i am cream crackered. Little one is not sleepng too well so i'm not getting any sleep. MIL over today so i managed a few zzzz's this morning whle she babysat. 

Melo -   so sorry for what you've been through. Glad you've found us. We're a lovely bunch!!

Tricksy -   

sooty - congrats!!

alfe crying

be back soon


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Sooty - massive congratulations. Sorry to hear you had a rough old time of it and you ended up having a c-section but fantastic you and your daughter are both doing well. Looking forward to seeing some photos.

Shortie - brilliant news on your follicles - go girl! I told you the stimming bit flies by... only one week until you are PUPO, yippe!

Tricksy - you continue to be an inspiration to us all. You have done so with the horrible waiting game that you have had. It's nice Julie has said that whatever the blood results thy will sort things out for you this week. Big hugs to you.

Melo - welcome! Sorry to read about your news, how horrible for you. My heart really goes out to you.

Piepig - how's things going? I hope the dreaded 2ww is going quickly for you and you are feeling well

Angel - I hope it goes well with your builder - sounds lovely to get a nice extension. Unfortunately our house can't be extended and we bought two years ago speak of house prices - woophs! Fingers crossed we don't have twins or they would have to go head to toe in one cot!! 

Em - I hope seeing Dexter has helped show you that he is ok and it wasn't too hard for you having to say goodbye again

Cleo - good to hear you managed a few zzzz's this morning. I hope you are not getting too tired out and that relatives are being helpful

Rachel - how's things going?

Hi to everyone else I've missed

I have so far cleaned up after my dog who had the runs over night (and a bit of wee!) in the kitchen, got back from work and did it all over again whilst gagging and then knocked a pint of squash off the table! Our house is rather bleachy and clean now! No AF for me yet. I've been on buserelin for 9 days now and wondering whether I will be lucky and get away without having an AF! Baseline scan 23rd July. I had an amzing surprise this weekend - we had a family thing yesterday and as a surprise my sister flew back from the states for it! She was only on British soil for 30 hours and is once again in the air but it was brilliant to see her   she's not back til Christmas now  

Tricksy can you add some dates for me when you get a chance please: wedding anniversary 4th July, birthday 13th Sept, ET 10th or 12th August (but more likely to be 10th). Cheers dears.

C x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Thankyou for such a warm welcome   Tricksy said you were a lovely bunch & I certainly feel chuffed to have found you  

 to Sooty      what lovely news. Sorry to hear you had a tough time but such lovely news to hear when I've just joined you.

Shortie wow 23 follies sound superb. GL with EC on Friday, are you having your tx at Isis?

Angel hope all goes well with your architect tonight, if you go ahead do you think you'll have the work done this year?

Cleo little Alfie looks adorable   hopefully you're feeling a little more rested after your MIL came to babysit for you.

Tricksy hope all is well with your results today  

C you sound as if you've had a busy day   I hope your dog is OK & no more accidents for you to have to clean up. How lovely to see your sister yesterday what a lovely surprise.

I'm off work this week & DH is taking Mon/Tues off & my mum is coming over from Kent Thurs/Fri so lots of company to help get through the week. I'm busy reading anything & everything at the moment about immune tx, fertility diets etc etc I know we won't know anymore until we have our follow up appointment on July 31st but I just need to get as much knowledge as possible to help with whatever tx we decide to take in the future. 

Thanks again for the warm welcome,

Mel x x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Melo - Yup, I'm at ISIS, first TX for us so   we will be one of the lucky ones, but who knows! Good to have you on board!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sooty:
         Sounds like you had a stressfull birth. Nice to have another little girl Faith was getting out numbered  

Tricksy:
Glad julie was able to tell you what might happen to put your mind at rest a bit. Thinking of you both   

Debs:
Hope work wasn't to stressful today. Thoughs embies should be getting nice and snuggled in now.
   

Melo:
So sorry to here of your loss    Why is life so cruel  The ladies on here are a great bunch of people who will give you all the support you need. take care xx

Shortie;
Great news about the follies Good luck for friday's egg collection.   

Cleo;
Hope you get some sleep tonight.  

HI to everyone else Take care Liz xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

Tricksy has just rung, her bloods have gone up, so its looking like an ectopic  . She has to go back on Wednesday for more bloods and a scan. If her bloods go up again she is going to have a lap (don't know how to spell it) done on Friday. Luckily Si will b with her on Friday. 

Tricksy hun, I'm here, as are we all, (I know the others won't mind me saying so) whenever u need us  

Loads of love Jo xxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Jo thanks for letting us know I've been thinking of Tricksy all day wondering how she has got on  

Tricksy I'm sending you a massive     & also praying that your bloods come down on Wednesday so you don't have to go through any more pain on Friday.

Mel x x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - I was so hoping your bloods will have dropped, I hope that the next bloods and scan bring some better news, and if not then that all goes well on friday for you.....


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Tricksy -     so sorry to hear your news - I can't believe that this has happened to you and I just wish there was something that I could do which would help.  When I read your post yesterday I felt so sad for you  and you really don't need all of this on top of everything else. I'm thinking of you hun and hope that you have some conclusion to this by the end of the week.

Melo - welcome to our thread  - I also crashed this thread from E&H (although later did have my NHS cycle at the ISIS) as I think it is important to be in touch with local people to help through all of this. I was really sorry to hear about your recent loss, life is just so horrible sometimes   and I hope you get some answers at your follow up.  You said that you are busy reading up on all the immune stuff - well I guess that someone has already told you about Dr Beer's book "Is your body baby friendly?" - I can give you details if not as it is really informative.

Sooty - big congratulations to you -                    that is wonderful news.  Hope you're recovering well from the birth too.

Cvru - hope your doggie gets better soon.  What a lovely suprise to see your sister.

Angel - really glad that Dexter is doing well in his new home and that it is making you feel better about things  .

Shortie - sorry to hear that DF got fired   !  Hopefully he'll be far to busy for the new job though if this cycle works   - sounds like you have loads of lovely follies and you have a bumper crop of eggies cooking away!  

Debs - how are you doing on the TWW?

Lisa - how are you feeling - has the rash gone?

Rivka - I can't believe they have not given you information about what the course is about (or maybe I can!) but I hope that it is really positive for you and should also put you in touch with other local people who are in the process of adopting.

Hello to everyone else I have missed - time to go off and make tea,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - so sorry you're being put through all this uncertainty still.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

Sorry for not being on earlier but blinking heck its been a mental night. trying to let everyone know is exhausting   there is just too much to put in a text and phone calls are the only way but going over and over it is getting on my nerves   i feel like a broken record   and I'm sick of talking about it to be honest. We have only just finished dinner and we are pooped.

Thank you so much Jojo for putting up the post earlier. I was rushing about as Isis still hadn't phoned me at 3.30 so I rang them. I know that they were busy today but I was going out of my head waiting. Julie was super lovely as usual and said that my bloods had gone up to 578 (from 415 on Thursday) so we are def looking at an eptopic. I am booked in to see Aban on Wednesday at 12 for a scan and bloods and she will then refer me over to CGH as an urgent case for a lap. Now I am not sure if this is dependant on the blood results or not, i've got a bit confused to be honest and can't remember what Julie said, think i was too busy repeating the ollox word    I asked if it would be sorted out this week and was told a definite yes, Aban will refer me to herself over at the general so she will do the op which I am happy about. I hoped she would see this pregnancy through to the end but didn't expect it to end this quickly or like this    This sounds mental but i've asked if the op can be done on Friday as Si has that day booked off already and the stress of him getting the time off is just too much. She said this shouldn't be a problem.

Thank you all so so much for your texts, phone calls and thanks to Julie for popping in tonight and for my flowers   Alex is gorgeous and growing up so quickly    you are all amazing friends and we appreciate your support so much.

thats all for tonight i'm afraid, poor debs has been trying to talk to me on ** for some time now! Debs i'm coming right now!!!

lots of love and hugs

Tricksy xxx 

ps no riding again


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - i am so sorry hunny


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Tricksy:
Hope wednesday shows a drop in your bloods so you don't need a lap, Hope you didn't feel I was being insensitive on the phone when I said that it was a kind of positive in having an eptopic as it meant the drugs were doing the right thing just the embie needed to embed in the right place. Take care hun xx xx

liz xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tricksy so sorry you're having to go through all this   

melo hi, really sorry you've had such a tough time.   look forward to meeting you x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy and Si, it was lovely to see you both earlier. I hope I was not insensitive bringing Alex with me. It broke my heart seeing Si crawling on the floor with Alex, he is such a natural. I wish there was something I could do for you both   Will be thinking about you both over the coming days xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - it was lovely to see you hun and don't be daft it was lovely to see Alex, I do believe you didn't intend to come in anyway, its only because I kidnaped your child you had to come in and get him back  

Anyone one else seen on ******** that Laura has got swine flu


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Tricksy -      thinking about you.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - whos Laura?


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy - whos Laura?


I wasn't sure either!

Is it normal to feel pretty rough in the few days leading up to EC? I felt fine and dandy all weekend, had a few little twinges here and there, but nothing to bother me. Today I am sitting at my desk in HUGE jogging bottoms and have a bit of an upset tummy and generally feel like I need to go to bed. I am drinking loads as Fiona said my bloods were high ish yesterday, but not scary high, so am I just being a wimp again?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Laura, LabyB14 I think she was. She was having tests to have treatment at Isis, needed to lose some weight but was not sure if it was the right thing to do, her mil interfered a lot as well from what I understand. She makes a fleeting appearance once in a while and disappears again. She was at Uni doing a Cardiology surgeon course but went to work at Col United instead, is now working for 999.,.,..ringing any bells 

Shortie - i don't think you are being a woos at all hun, its perfectly normal to feel like that before e/c, Is yours scheduled for Friday?? It may be an idea to ring Isis just to let them know how you are feeling. Drink stacks of water to keep your flushed out, are you back there tomorrow for another scan?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah I saw that Tricksy  

Shortie, sorry to hear you are feeling rough. As Tricksy says, keep hydrated and hopefully it will pass. Not long not until EC! 

It is worrying to hear about this swine flu business being so close to home. My 5 year old niece has it   and is apparently really unwell. My mum and dad saw her on Sunday so now they are banned from coming round here for a while.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - don't panic hun, it is horrid to have but its just like normal flu apparentley and clears in a few days. I agree about your Mum and Dad not coming over, sensible to take precautions. It is getting more and more common though


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Tricksy - Yep, got my last scan at 12.15 tomorrow. I did tell Fiona this morning and she advised drinking loads which I have been, and to rest as much as possible but I am at work so it's difficult to rest completely! I am going straight home at 4.30pm though and will chill then. Not too much longer I guess...just have to sit it out. Nice to know it's normal though, thank you  

Oh - good one from DF. Tiredness/bloated/nausea is all in your mind....I responded to this fantastic piece of advice with 'I haven't produced 23 follicles with the power of my mind, I am allowed to feel a bit s*&t right now...OKAY?'   Fiona is going to expain to him tomorrow how my ovaries have grown from the size of almonds to the size of oranges, and that if he imagined that happening to his balls he may be in a position to comment.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

you tell him girl!!! I'm there tomorrow at 12 so may see you


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - now i remember who she is - not nice if she really does have it   she seems very unfortunate cos i seem to recall she got poorly quite alot - poor thing. 

Laura/Ladyb - get well soon  

Thought i better let you know we are away from tomorrow - going up or across or down (my geography is rubbish!!) to Liverpool for a few days........

Tricksy - will be thinking of you babe - please text me and let me know whats happening    

Shortie - hun its quite normal to feel the way you are at the moment, but do make sure you drink lots and lots and if your bloods are a little high eat plenty of protein - good luck for friday -    

Little Moo Moo - its shocking when swine flu is so close - you are right to keep anyone who has been in contact with it away hun - nothing wrong with erring on the side of caution even if it does upset people!

Deb - hang in there with your 2ww - when is otd? lots of love  

Really must dash - still not done the ironing so we not got any clothes to wear yet  

Lots of love to all  
Emms xxxxx


ps please can i know for definate who is coming to singalong a abba when i come back - really ought to book the tickets.......ciao x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

am v tired as Alfie not settling, if anything is worse! Going to try colief now.

Julia - confused about how we can use colief if we are not allowed to make up feeds n advance!! I can't leave him screaming for 30 mins while i make the feed and add the colief! Any advice greatly appreciated. 

Tricksy -    

Sorry for lack of personnals, am knackered zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz sorry just fell asleep there.

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Rachel thanks for the tip about Dr Beer I've been reading his book & have found it really interesting & it makes so much sense about the NK cells   I'm just trying to arm myself with as much knowledge as possible before our follow up on the 31st so we can decide on what we want to do in the future.

Tricksy I think it's completely understandable if you do have to go into hospital that you've requested it can happen on Friday, especially after the problems Si had with his work last week   I hope all is OK tomorrow   

Shortie I know the other girls have already mentioned but just to reassure you I felt rubbish before EC this time round & also the fact that you have 23 follies will also make you feel the way you are at the mo   Hope you can rest up when you finish work today & as the others have said lots of fluids  

Little Mo sorry to hear about your niece   & I think its completely understandable you've asked your mum & dad to stay away for the time being. 

Angel have a lovely time in Liverpool   Hope you manage to get all the ironing done this afternoon if not just iron it when you get the other end  

Cleo you poor thing you sound soooooooooooo tired   I hope Alfie settles soon for you.

Hope everyone else is keeping OK,

Mel x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poor Laura. 

Tricksy - how are you doing today? It's good that Kadva can see you on Friday so Si is around too.   

Shortie - great news on the follie count. Dh doesn't quite get it does he? Fiona told us that ovaries are so sensitive that getting the eggs out is like sticking a needle into testicles  (don't worry - the pain relief is fab so you won't feel a thing). You could offer to show him if he says any more   You're not a woos for feeling like that. Your body is pumped full of hormones, and your ovaries are carrying the equivalent of a huge bag of fruit. You rest

Sooty - how are you and your little one? Hope you're recovering well and enjoying your little girl. Monsoon has a sale on from today and they have the most adorable little clothes for kids.

Debs - how is the 2ww treating you?

sorry, lost the plot now. I'll try to get back on later to finish personals.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

just a quickie as off out again in a mo.....cath did you say something about getting together at your cafe this weekend?  If so is tehre any plans or should I just pop along if I'm free?

Tricksy - good advice given there on the swine flu, there is so much scaremongering around that its a breath of fresh air to read someone with a sensible opinion on it!

Melo - goodluck with the Beer book, I had a read before i had my immunes tested and it was helpful to know the questions to ask.

Em - enjoy liverpool

Shortie - lucozade is supposed to be good to drink!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone 

Debs, yes there is so much scaremongering going on, but it does not stop you worrying when one of your family or friends has it.  

Will be back on later, have just got in and got loads to do. Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening all  

Pst ............. I think the rash is going  

Little Mo - Sorry to hear about your niece hun - what a worry   I don't blame you for banning your parents from coming to visit,  I'm really worried to be honest as they say pg ladies are vulnerable - anyone got any advice on that or is it more scaremongering?

Shortie - Course your not a wimp hun you've just been cooking 23 follies!!!    No wonder your feeling a bit yukky   Good luck at your scan tomorrow    let us know how you get on.

Tricksy - Good luck tomorrow hun hope that the bloods have gone down and the scan is ok and you get some answers - thinking of you    Can you let me know how you get on hun  

Mel - Thats great that you are getting ready and armed with all the information for your consultation at the end of the month - hope your doing ok hun  

Cleo - sorry hun i haven't got any advice on Alfie feeding - Hope you can mmange to get a good sleep  

Cath - I can't do anytime this weekend now as just got invited out Sunday now, would love to come over another weekend though  

Em - Are you having another anniversary love in again ? 

Rachel - Yes my rash is going   i think    Not feeling too bad ta hun just worrying about every little thing  

love to all
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone, only a quicky tonight as I am shattered and already had a little snooze on the sofa inbetween texts forward and back from Sooty 

I am very priviliged to be able to post the very first picture of..............

[fly]_NATASHA DAISY_[/fly]










Sooty is "good, tired as only had 6 hours sleep in 4 days" Sooty is in Harwich hospital and will be there for at least 2 more days, they like your scar to start healing before you leave and encourage you to stay for as long as you want to. She asked me to update you and post the picture   So I feel very honoured.

I hope that we can get to meet Natasha soon....wonder if she could have her first visit to the pub in 2 weeks   one of us could go and pick her up 

Lisa - thank you so so much for your gorgeous card   it means a lot hun xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, thank you for putting up the picture, she is gorgeous!! Yes, good idea about them coming to the meet, hopefully Cleo and Alfie might be able to come too  

Cleo, I am just about the pm you with the colief details.

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I could pick up Cleo if she still can't drive and Shelley could pick up Sooty    sorted!!!! Are they too young to eat fishcakes    hope so I don't want to have to share!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

[fly]Awwwwwwwww - Isn't baby Natasha Daisy gorgeous!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

vrery quick one to say.... Sooty, she is beautiful   really looking forward to seeing more photos   Congratulations again. Thanks for posting that Tricksy xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all

Sooty:
Natasha is very beautiful hope the hospital food is not to bad and you are home soon. Take care x

Tricksy:
Hope tomorrow goes well and the bloods show a drop, you don't need all this. thinking of you xx

will be back tomorrow

Liz xx x x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Cleo:
Just found this site www.cranial.org.uk/page3.html. A friends lo had a stressful birth and had a hard time settling and colic, she went to see an osteopath and he made a lot of difference thought it might be worth a read as alfie sounds quite simular.

Liz xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sooty - she is beautiful. Hope u are feeling well enough to go home soon.

Tricksy - Thinking of u sweetie, hope tomorrow brings better news  

Liz - We'll have to arrange to go to the park soon 

Ems - enjoy ur time "up north", as we northerners say  

Lisa - So pleased the rash is finally going

Debs - how much longer have u got to wait for testing?

Cath - can u send me directions or the link again. It wold b good to get to see the cafe.

Shortie - I hope you don't turn green and he makes up for it all, after ur ec  


screen going weird so night night for now Jo xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Little Mo said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> Debs, yes there is so much scaremongering going on, but it does not stop you worrying when one of your family or friends has it.
> 
> Will be back on later, have just got in and got loads to do. Big hugs to everyone xxx


absolutely Julia, I wasn't saying you were scaremongering......hmmmm i seem to have upset people. I won't say anything again. sorry


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh sorry Debs, seems we have had crossed wires. I know you would not have suggested I was scaremongering. Sorry   if it came out like that.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

[fly]   I can't go to work today!!!    ​[/fly]
The fire that Julia chased is near my office and they have shut the road until further notice until the gas canisters cool the heck down! Shame I'm already up and ready to leave really....


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

awwwww what a shame Shortie     Hope the weather stays nice for u


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

sooty - what a beautiful baby. You must be completely besotted

Can't stop - again - as heading to Richmond to go wedding dress shopping with my sister. Revenge time as she took me to a little boutique in London when I was looking and my budget got tripled cos I couldn't find another dress as nice as the one in there. Can't wait to do the same for her 

JoJo - if you google Spencers Farm shop you should find it.

Debs - I'll probably be there for a bit after lunch on Saturday (I'm off nights which I'd forgotten about so will be about 1.30-2 I can get there). I don't think anyone else is free this weekend but it would be nice to see you.

V quick last thing - Jimmy's Farm is hosting a music and food festival on 12/13 September. They have people like KT Tunstall and Badly Drawn Boy going. Not to mention a few nice chefs - James Martin is mine  . We've now been asked to do a stall so I'm going to be there both days if anyone fancies coming along. I think the website is www.harvestatjimmys.com if you want to have a look.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

back later


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Cath


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I meant to say, good luck today Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

well today is my first day on my own!! We have had a morning of pooey nappys and vomit! But i am loving being on my own with him. I haven't managed to get showered but we're not going anywhere so my jogging bottoms and dh's jumoer will do. I certainly won't be entering any yummy mummy contests!

julia - thankyou so much for your pm hun, very helpful. He had a little bit of a better night. He's brought up most of his 10am feed this morning but is sleepng now, so i hope he stays settled. I hate seeing so upset. 

Liz - thanks for the advice hun. Is that cranail thingy for babies born by c-section too? It seems they talk about babes being squashed etc by a vaginal birth   Didn't know f c-secton babies were affected in the same way?

Cath - have fun shopping!!

Tricksy - hope toda brings better news.  I'm hoping to be at the next meet. Was going to get dh to bring alfie for a while and then take him home, i could then get a lift back with u.

Sooty - what a gorgeous daughter u have. I love the name.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi just got back after being at Isis for quite some time, Shortie I am so so sorry that I made your appt so late    

Ok had a good chat to Aban and she does not want to rush in with a laparoscopy if there is a chance that my body will deal with it itself. I had a scan done and she can't find anything, the possible sac that was in my uterus has now gone and my lining looks thinner again. My tubes look ok and from what she could see of my ovaries they looked ok too. My bloods won't be back until just gone 5 so they will ring me with the results later, they are checking the hcg and progesterone. If they have plateu'd (don't think you spell it like that but you know what I mean!) or have dropped then i'll be monitored and no op for the time being, if they have risen, depending on how much they have risen we will discuss it again. I have no real pains as such just this niggle in my left ovary area, if the pains get worse i have to ring he emergency number and get referred to the general. So its yet more waiting   

will let you know later when i hear xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm sorry that ur having to wait again Tricksy   I hope things go well and that u don't have to have the lap, but the waiting game is a   

Jo xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Sorry you've got more waiting hun but i think she's right why put yourself through having the lap done when your body is dealing with things itself - Your in good hands hun and just   that the bloods have dropped and you don't have to have anything else done  

Cleo - didn't realise that you this was your first time on your own - how lovely    Great that you can come to the next meet so i can meet little Alfie and see you too  

Cath - Enjoy your shopping trip  

Shortie - Wot a bummer that you can't get to work   

love lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

For anyone worried about Swine Flu a friend has sent me this but didn't want to do it herself so here is some more info

Hi all,

I thought I would write a bit about swine flu to quell any rumours that are going round. All the information I am giving you is available in the public domain but I would like to remain anonymous as you don't know who might be reading this. Any questions you have either pm Tricksy or ask on here and I will reply through Tricksy (if that's ok with her!). There is lots of panic over swine flu but most healthy people recover fine from it. It is also widespread at the moment so if you are going to catch it you are going to. To get through to an automated phone service with information on symptoms ring 0800 1 513 513. If you think you have swine flu and would like to speak to someone ring 0800 542 0303 - this is only available to people locally here, if you are from else where contact your GP and they can give you another number. Swine flu is getting diagnosed all over the place but they are no longer doing swabs, they are solely diagnosing on symptoms so you cannot be 100% sure as the symptoms could be any number of things. The two key things are rapid onset of symptoms and a temperature over 38◦C. They will ask your temp if you ring the second number so make sure you have taken it first.

Pregnant ladies and those breast feeding babies under 1 year old:

These groups found no evidence of harm to the fetus or to children in those known cases where antiviral medicines had been taken by pregnant women or by children under the age of one year. Both groups recommended that in a pandemic situation, the use of antiviral medicines provides benefits which significantly outweigh any theoretical risks in these patient groups, and that antiviral medicines could be given, in appropriate doses, to treat pregnant women and children under the age of one year with clinically diagnosed influenza.

Hope this information helps ease your mind about it. The antivirals (tamiflu) helps improve symptoms but does not stop you catching swine flu so are useless unless you have swine flu. A vaccine is being developed but is another 2-3 months off at the moment.


Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions. Rachel.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Tricksy & Tricksy's friend - I was getting worried about it as everyone keeps saying to me "ohh be careful your pregnant and you can't afford to catch it" putting the fear of god into me that somethings going to happen to me or the baby  so if i'm reading it right its the same for me as anyone else??


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Sooty I know I haven't even started chatting with you yet but just wanted to say Natasha Daisy is *GORGEOUS *      I hope you're doing OK & will be home soon 

Tricksy what a nightmare for you & even more waiting  I'm keeping everything crossed for you for this afternoon that your beta's have dropped 

I'm still waiting for things to end naturally my GP suggested leaving it 2wks before thinking about any medical intervention. I would rather things did come to an end naturally as I don't like the thought of having to go in for another procedure  I've been signed off work this week & really want to get back to some sort of normality next week. My mum's coming over from Kent tomorrow afternoon & staying the night so we'll have all day Friday together too which I'm really looking forward too. DH has gone back to work today although he keeps ringing me to make sure I'm OK...bless him.

Hi to everyone hope you're all OK 

Mel x x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry for my abrupt ending to my last post, Alfie needed me.

Melo - so sorry hun that things are so drawn out for you.  

Tricksy - Glad you were able to have a good chat with Kadva, she really is lovely.   that your bloods go down hun and you don't need a lap.

Right Father in law here now, so much for a day n our own. DH will be home a bit later tonight as yesterday his (helpful mum) pulled off the shower door! Whch then put a hole in the wall.   Dh now has to get stuff to sort it out. Will bore you all anpother time with my MIL stories, its been a hell of a week with her. 

Love Cleo and Alfie (who is sleeping!! )


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Tricksy said:


> For anyone worried about Swine Flu a friend has sent me this but didn't want to do it herself so here is some more info
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


I would just like to add that I am just recovering from swine flu. Me and my husband had swabs done 2 1/2 weeks ago and were confirmed the next day as being positive. We had all the symptoms that have been described in the media. It is really like any other flu you've had but I think it takes longer to get over (depending on how badly you get it). Me and dh had it quite badly but my twins had a mild version. We think that this is because they got the Tamiflu very quickly so it stopped their symptoms getting too bad. We are all now recovering but are left with horrible coughs. (Dh's is the worst. He hasn't slept in out room for 2 weeks as he can't stop coughing at night ) As written before, the teh Tamiflu (anti viral medicine) does not stop you catching swine flu but does reduce the length of the time that you are ill if it is taken early enough so if you think that you may have swine flu contact your gp asap. To be honest, everyoneis going to get it at some point and now they are not swabbing people it will be hard to tell if it's swine flu or normal flu or just a virus.

Rachel


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Cleo poor you just when you thought you were going to get a day to yourself with just you & Alfie   hope FIL doesn't out stay his welcome   sounds as if you've had a bit of a time of it too with MIL & breaking the shower door. Hopefully Alfie is still sleeping so you can get a bit of rest.

Rachel thanks for the update on the swine flu & sorry to hear you & your family have been so poorly with it. Hope you're all getting better  

Mel x x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just had a call from Isis and I'm    

Fiona called me and my level has platued (or whatever the word is) its 541.8 and on Monday it was 578.4 so Aban is referring me to the EPU for more tests and scans. I think that this is cruel and not necessary, its slap bang in the maternity unit, next door to normal scans and its just another smack in the face. Aban is now not convinced that its an eptopic as she could not see anything today in my tubes, she thinks its probably a miscarriage and my levels are taking a while to settle down..........so why send my to EPU     I am sure she is doing it for the right reasons but I fail to understand what they are. 

Simon is seeing if he can get hold of Fiona to ask if I can just be monitored there as I really don't want to go to the EPU


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

tricksy;
Oh Tricksy I'm so sorry. I think if you insist you don't want to go there they can't stop you and as your bloods are going down it must mean things are happening. You are such a special and caring person I just don't know why any God would let this happen to you. thinking of you   

Cleo;
I just thought of my friend and how it helped her lo not sure of the cost. Maybe you could ring one and see what they think. 

Shortie:
Good luck with ec.

Melo:
Hope you don't need an op and things come on on there own.

Cathie:
I would be up for coming to Jimmy's will book it off.

Take care All

Liz xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Aww Tricksy - So sorry hun hope that Si can sort it out so you don't have to go to the EPU    
I'm here if you need me hunny    can't understand why there sending you there either hun if the bloods are going down Isis have the same equipment there - hope you get some answers


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Tricksy, I totally agree, it is so unfair that you have to go there. A friend of mine works at CGH and she says that Wednesdays are awful as they see the girls there that are going for scans prior to having terminations, sitting alongside those who are having trouble conceiving and also those who are pregnant. I think there should be separate areas/floors for infertility issues. Maybe they are sending you there as the sonographers are more experienced there? I am so sorry this is happening to you and Si.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Simon has spoken to the lovely Sarah and she has inturn spoken to Aban, Apparentley there is not a lot more Isis can do for me and the EPU may be able to give me some more information and better aftercare. Aban is going to speak to them and stress that I really do need an appt for Friday so that Simon can go with me. I still don't quite understand why I need to go there but Si will probably fill me in a bit more when he gets home. It just seems so unfair     Si is going to ring the epu in the morning and make sure the appt is friday.

Thanks for the chat Shelley    

Don't really know what else to say


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortie how did you get on today hun??


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Tricksy - I am so so sorry you have to go through all this. My news seems irrelevant to be honest, it's just so cruel and unfair. Don't apologise for delaying our apt further, I explained to DF and he said he wouldn't have cared waiting for hours longer if it'd have meant they could give you some good news  

Follies are bulging - some up to 25mm  . My EC was booked for 11am, they called to change it to 9am although I don't know why, so I was pleased with that so I won't have a chance to get nervous! Then Fiona called this evening and told me to only give half the trigger as my levels are now at 18,000 . I don't know how scary that is at this stage, I was at 7000 on Monday and they said 10,000 is of concern, but they are still going ahead so as long as that doesn't change I don't really care! Have felt OK today (a bit hayfevery and swollen as Tricksy witnessed!) but feeling tired now and just hope I manage tomorrows hectic last day in the office! I've lost today after the road closure, but have decided if I feel too crap I will just go home. 

Sorry for lack of personals, I am just so sleepy right now.


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh Tricksy I'm so sorry hun     I really hope Si can make sure your appointment can be on Friday for you both


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Tricksy -     so sorry to hear that this rollercoaster is continuing for you hun - I hope that the appointment gets sorted so Si can go with you to the EPU but feel for you that you have to go there at all.  I   that all this will be over for you soon.

Melo - hope you are doing OK too    - I hadn't realised that you were still waiting for nature to take its course which must be really difficult for you.  My thoughts are with you and Tricksy right now.

Sooty - what a beautiful picture - she looks so perfect.  Hope you are home from hospital soon.

LadyB and Rachel -   sorry to hear you both have swine flu - hope you recover quickly and feel better soon.

Lisa - glad  your rash is going - I just wish the worrying was too  .  I don't know if it will help reassure you but a friend of mine who I met out in Brno and got pregnant has come into contact with swine flu - her GP has therefore prescribed a course of Relenza (I assume it is the antiviral safe for pregnant women) to take as a precautionary measure so you could ask about this if you become worried you might have caught it from someone.

Shortie - sorry that you haven't been feeling very well (   to your DF for not being understanding) but great that you don't have to go into work today - hope all goes well when you take your trigger and if you are still feeling ill tomorrow I think you should stay at home and take it easy.

Cath - we'll def try to make Jimmy's farm that weekend in September.  Hope you have a nice time with your sister choosing wedding dresses.

Cleo - glad you are enjoying  your time with little Alfie but sorry MIL sounds like she is causing problems - hope that you are back on your own soon.

Hello to everyone else.  Well not much news from me but I'm finally feeling a bit more ready to think about cycling again.  I plucked up courage to email Reprofit today to see if there is any update on a cancellation from September and also rang and made an appointment to see Dr Gorgy yesterday at the Fertility and Gynacology Academy.  For those of you who don't know, I found out about him from the immune boards and he is basically a dr who used to work at ARGC but has now set up on his own around the corner.  My reason for going to see him is not that I think he can give me any more advice on what to do, but because he also does all the immune testing, and if it shows up that my NK activity levels are high again after my retest on my future cycle (fortunately last time they were not too bad and I only needed sterioids) he will be able to prescribe me intravenous intralipids (this is a much cheaper/safer version of IVIG which the ARGC do not currently prescribe). So, although I have to pay for the consult, I am trying to see this as an investment/insurance option in case I do need it!  Anyway we will see how the appointment goes (end of July). I think he also sees people on a shared care basis if anyone is interested.

Anyway better go,

lots of love, Rachel x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - i am so sorry hun. I know that your hcg levels can be all over the place even when you miscarry. When i had mine last year they kept on going up and up even though we new that i had miscarried, it just prolonged the agony as they wouldn't do anything about it until they started coming down and were 110% sure of what was going on. I hope the EPU srt you out quickly and its not too traumatic.

I'm off to bed soon, trying to get some zzzzz's b4 i have to do the late night/early morning feeds.

Love to all

Cleoxxxxxxxx

p.s.see u tom shelley! I have learnt how to put the car seat in!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -   so sorry you're having to go to the EPU and that things are still so uncertain.  

Shortie - wow, that's loads of really good sized follies. Hope tomorrow isn't too busy a day for you. 

Rachel - the consult sounds a really positive step. I hope Reprofit come back with some good news. Will be great to see you at the Jimmys thing. 

Cleo - hope you're having a nice snooze now. 

Liz - ditto - will be fab to see you at the festival too. 

Melo - I hope things sort themselves out naturally and soon for you.  

Hello everyone else. Not long back from London. I think my sis has found her dream wedding dress. She looked so beautiful it was amazing, if v expensive. We also went into a department store bridal dept in Wimbledon and that was v scary. 2 weird women who were going on about how she had to order this week or pay more for x, y and z. And saying she was a size 20 when she'd almost got into a 14 at the other shop   Going for a long soak int he bath now.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - so sorry it isn't more straight-forward, but hopefully the EPU will be able to sort things out, and ISIS obviously believe they are the best people to care for you.  Would be good if they can sort things out for friday so that Si can be with you   

Shortie - goodluck for EC friday!!  sounds like your ovaries are super keen to produce loads of eggs!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tricksy i'm so sorry this is all such a nightmare for you and si. sending you   and hope this is all over for you soon

Melo i'm sorry you are going thro similar    to you too

Cleo hope you manage to get some sleep

Rachel glad things moving forward for you again good luck

Sooty beautiful baby girl, hopr you are all ok 

Piepig hope you're feeling better. saw your status on ** earlier x

shortie really hope trigger goes ok for you and all is well for ec. my levels were all over the place but still had ec. good luck

shelley how are you?

computer jumping all ove r the place, be back later


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys

Sootie - I'm so glad your appt went well today, I felt really bad making you so late but I'm pleased that you are ok and on for egg collection on Friday    

Melo - I hope that you are ok hun, it must be so hard for you having to wait    we are all here for you and look forward to meeting you in a couple of weekds

Cleo - i hope you're managing to get some sleep   

Sorry i really can't do any more personals, I have got a cracking headache and i'm just done in, sorry hope that doesn't seem selfish. I'm thinking of you all and trying to keep up with everyone.

love ya all loads and i will catch up properly tomorrow

lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Fourpint (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

My name is Sarah and i'm an alcoholic!!(  whoops sorry wrong site!!!)  

New to FF and new to Isis.  Just started tx after 4.5 years, on Buserilin at the mo which is making me feel like i've been hit with an emotional rollercoaster.

Baseline scann is at the end of July.

Hope everyone is OK and hope to chat to you soon

Sxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Fourprint! Welcome to the thread -they're a jolly nice bunch here. Sorry you've been trying for so long and are now suffering on the Buserelin, good luck for your baseline and your cycle


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fourprint - welcome to the site, as Shortie says they are a very friendly bunch. I'm on buserelin too at the moment - totally getting the rollercoaster ride although I've been lucky so far that I haven't had the headaches or sweats!

Shortie - good news you're all set for EC Friday - try not to worry, you're in good hands. If they think you need it, they can give you albumin during the procedure to help settle the effects of OHSS

Tricksy - so sorry to hear your news, life is being very unfair to you and DH at the moment

Quick question before I dash out to work if its ok... been injecting 0.5ml buserelin for 12 days now and still no AF - should I be concerned by this? DH off to Southampton today - got to drive to Felixstowe to pick up work car, then to Southampton for a meeting, then back to Felixstowe to drop car off and then home again. I thought he said he was going to Southend so annoyed on his behalf.... especially as all the people at the meeting there today are in Felixstowe tomorrow!!! I think his work expect too much of him


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gals

Fourprint - Welcome to the thread    Can sympathise with the burserlin i had a permanent headache on that stuff - good luck 

Cvru - On my last two downregs my AF was delayed which really worried me as i thought it would delay treatment but i soon caught up and it was ok,  i think on both times it was delayed by about a week after i should have had it - if your worried give Isis a call  

Shortie - Wow!!!  You have certainly been cooking up some juicy follies!!  Well done hun - good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you  

Rachel - Glad your feeling better and ready to start looking into cycling in Sept has Stepan given you any idea of dates yet? and that you have an appointment with Dr Gorgy thats not long to wait either is it?  Is it Sanya your friend re the swine flu?

Kitty - How are you ?

Tricksy - Hope you can get sorted out today with whats going to happen tomorrow - no wonder you've got a headache   

Mel -       for the waiting too   

Hi to everyone else  

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Whoops! Fourprint is actually Fourpint....sorry!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hubby has just rung me and he's got us an appt for 9am tomorrow, bless him he was crying when he rang me   think that its all got too much for him, bless him   He said that lady he spoke to was lovely and really understanding


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Tricksy & Hubby    I'm so sorry


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Back from hols and back to work today   Have only quickly read the boards as need to catch up on work (boo hiss)

Tricksy - I'm so sorry for your news hun, I just can't believe what's happened         I'm lost for words at how so unfair this all is and what you & DH have been through.  I really just can't believe it, you just don't deserve any of this      Just want to send you lots of           and say we're both thinking you both.  Really hope the hospital can give you some answers and good aftercare sweetie    X

Reikilisa - honey, hope you're ok and the spotting has stopped now.     

Piepig - Congrats on being PUPO girl!  Hope you're doing ok?  Are you back at work? Keeping everything crossed honey x

Sooty - BIGGEST CONGRATULATIONS honey!  Little one looks adorable, bless.  Hope you're making a good recovery and are both back home soon - can't wait to see more pics xxx

Melo/Fourpint - hello & welcome to the board!

Shortie - good luck for tomorrow honey      an early appointment means you get to choose from all the danish pastries  

Little Mo - I know this swine flu is rather worrying (I'm bricking it as starting tx soon and I'm paranoid I'll get it), however next door's boys came down with it last Thurs apparently, sore throat and temp but took the tamiflu and right as rain now.

Sorry for the lack of personals, got to dash and sort out work   Hello to everyone I've missed, hope you're all doing well.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy & Si -      I really hope this is all over soon for u both

Bhopes - Welcome back sweetie, I hope u had a lovely time. Where did u go?

Fourpint - Hello and good luck with ur tx

Piepig - How are u feeling sweetie, u've been very quiet

Shortie - Hope u start feeling better soon. Not long now hun.

Melo - Hope things start moving very soon for u   

Kitty - My pc jumps around alot sometime. More than me anyway  

Hello to every1 else.

Going to book our honeymoon tonight, going to Majorca. I spoke tooo soon about jumping pc, I'll try and get back later  

Love Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just been told there is a possibility we won't get to ET  , I really don't want that to happen. I feel pooey but not ill, they said they'd monitor my blood levels tomorrow and see if they think it'll be safe. Anyone else had similar experience??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Shortie hun I'm so sorry, fingers, toes everything crossed xx did they ring you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

i've got ******** open if you want to chat xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Tricksy -      for you both to have through this horrid experience, it makes me so sad. So unfair, shouldn't happen to lovely people like you. Glad EPU can see you on Friday when DH is around.

Rachel - hope Brno get back to you about Sept and that you get an appt soon with Dr Gorgi. 

Shortie -   I hope they are not cancelling your cycle!!

Cath - must have been nice to shop wedding dress with your sis, glad she found a nice one.

Cleo - hope in-laws visit continues better now.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - I can't believe they may now cancel et.  

Tricksy - glad you have the appt and Si can come with you.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

the health visitor has been today. Alfie has put on 8 and a half oz in 6 days   My chunky monkey is now 6lb 6 and a half oz. I spoke to her about him being sick (not sure if i mentioned it) and she said he may have slight reflux so i need to monitor it. 

went to the drs today (thanks shelley for taking us) and i can now drive and go swimming. Got about 2 stone to lose   not surp[rised with the amount i ate, can't say my belly was all baby as he was a tiddler.

I spoke to Shelley today and we thought it would be really nice if we all did organised doing something. Wondered if anyone fanced the festval at jimmy's farm as a get together??

Tricksy - dh says he's seen you every morning this werk and waved at you like mad, but you haven't waved back!! Said i'd menton it to you as his feelings are hurt     Hope you're ok hun, will be thinking of you tom     Hope Si is ok too   

Fourpint - hiya!! Good luck wth your cycle hun. We're all lovely on here!!

Shortie - so sorry hun that they might cancel, when will you know for def??   they don't.

Liz  -thanks for all your advice hun, it really is helpful. I have managed to get colief on prescription which is good. Hopng it begins to kick in soon., Wll look into the osteopath, mum mentioned something similar, can't remember the name. Just can't beleive how one little baby turns your life upside down! Give me 38 kids, planning, reports, school trips and display and i'm fine.....give me a new born and turn into a wreck!!

Love to all,

cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - I'm so sorry you have to go in tomorrow, but pleased that at least they have managed to fit you in so Si can be with you, huge   to you both.

Shortie - if they might cancel ET it is for the best, the risk of OHSS and complications associated with it are much worse if you are pregnant, I know its not what you want to happen cos you just want to be PUPO, but they will only cancel ET cos they are putting your health and your embies first, and then  you can have ET at a later date when things are more optimal. Think Emma might be a good person to talk to about it if shes around. Goodluck tomorrow.

Cleo - blmey Alfie is getting a chunky monkey well done him! (and you) great news that you can swim and drive again, bet that makes you feel so much better just knowing you can get around even if you don't go anywhere.  Hope the colief helps.

JoJo - I'm fine thanks, just counting down the days.

Bhopes - welcome back, looks like you had a fab holiday (makes me want to go away again!)

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Another quick one from me (that's all I seem to manage at the moment! things a bit mad at work  )

Tricksy and Shortie - wishing you both all the best for tomorrow morning. I will be thinking of you both. Sending you both big hugs and lots of support,

Caroline xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tricksy:
I will be thinking of you tomorrow hun take care.   

liz xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

fourpint welcome and goood luck

tricksy and si      to you both for tom

bhopes hi glad you had a nice hol

shortie sorry things not going to plan. hope you get to et 

can't keep typing jumping all over the place 

love to all kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - poor R, I really have not seen him! I'm on auto pilot in the mornings and i've been a bit dolly daydreamy this week. Where abouts have I been?? Give him a hug from my and say sorry. I've look out for him, will he be in the white van??  So glad that you have the go ahead to drive now, that will be fantastic, at least you won't be stuck at home now, you can go out and about as you please   

Rivka - thanks for the pm hun, will reply in a mo

Cath - is the Festival at Jimmys like a little V with food had a look at the website but its not very clear.....or I'm being dopey (very likely!) 

Fourpints - welcome to our thread, as you can see its all go on here, welcome to the mad house  

Shortie - I've got everything possible crossed for you hun, hope you managed to sneak off work early  

Caroline - thank you hun   hope that you are ok, try not to worry about not bleeding yet. When is your period due? is it now 2 days over? don't panic we have all have had to wait for af during d/ring, it will turn up  

Debs - hope that you are doing ok on the 2ww  

Kitty - how are things for you hun?? hope its all gong ok? 

Liz - how is little Faith, or not so little I would imagine  

Bhopes - welcome back from your holiday hun, looks like you had a great time   

Jojo - hope you got your honeymoon booked, how many of you are going?? 


I think that i've got everyone? sorry to anyone i've missed. Got to catch up on a few bits and really need my bed tonight

lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Honeymoon all booked, Majorca, 1wk, AI, 21st August, Me, Dan and Isaac  

Tricksy and Shortie, I will b keeping fingers crossed that all will b well tomorrow.   

Just got back from WW's another 1lb off, that works out at 232 sausages  

Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey Jo that is fantastic and a LOT of sausages    well done, you are doing so well   woohoo on the honeymoon


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

jojo well done on weight loss and having a lovely honeymoon to look forwardd to.

can someone pm me sooty address thanks xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning all!

Quick one (again!) as I'm off for a bath in a mo and we have to leave at 8am. I am still not nervous...  I felt really rough yesterday morning but in the afternoon it all kinda cleared, so either my levels have dropped or I've ovulated all by myself   !

Tricksy - Will be thinking of you today (while I'm awake) and hope it brings a conclusion to this sad situation for you. Hope you and DH can spend some time together at the weekend.  

JoJo - Well done on your weight loss! That is fantastic! 

Back later hopefully!

Have a nice Friday y'all!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shortie - Morning, goodluck!!

Fourpint - sorry forgot to say hello yesterday.

Tricksy - thinking of you today


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shortie - Good luck hun - will be thinking of you xxxx

Tricksy - thinking of you too hun xxxx

Jojo - Well done on your weight loss hun    

I haven't got Sootys address details either can someone pm me them too

thanks
love Lisa


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

done


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

shortie,u have already left but i really hope everything goes well for u today      lots of rest when ur home feet up and dh running around after u.lots of love hunny.xxx     

tricksy,thinking of u today sweetie    

hi everyone hope ur all well.lots of love to all of u.xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi, 
just popping on quickly - running late for work as usual!

Shortie - hope all goes well today and that you will be able to make ET      

Tricksy - glad you got an appointment today with Si   and will be thinking of you this morning.

Back on tonight hopefully with more personals,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Just popping on to say thinking of you Tricksy this morning     

Shortie - Good luck, hun, think you should be coming out about now so hope all is gone well and they don't cancel ET for you    

Cleo - fab news little fella is gaining weight and you can get out and about again  

JoJo - well done hon, that's great news on the diet - do you feel good for it?  We went to Crete for a week, back to the same place we went last year (first time we've ever gone back to the same place!) and we loved it.  Are you on ** hun?  Lovely to get the honeymoon booked - all systems go now! Are you getting excited?  

Piepig - how's you doing sweetie?  Hope you're ok? x

Kitty - lovely to hear from you hun, you ok?  How are you finding the accu? x

Hello to everyone I've missed, sorry I've still loads to catch up on from yesterday so better dash.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy and Shortie - thinking of you this morning.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm back and it wa no where near as bad as I thought it was going to be. The Consultant and nurse we saw were truly lovely, very kind and very understanding. Basically they don't want to prod or poke me about any more than they have too so they have taken bloods today, i've got to ring the ward at 6 to get the results and more than likely go and have more bloods done on Sunday. If the levels are dropping then they will monitor me with blood tests every other day until they go down to nil. If they stay around 500 then they will probably scan me on Monday to check again for an eptopic but she thinks that my body is dealing with it itself so no need for an op    They were so so nice and I am now worried about having to go back again, just hope and pray my levels continue to go down.

Shortie - have been thinking about you all morning hun, i went to text you this morning and then realised i havn't got your number! hope to hear from you soon   

back laters

lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

shortie hope it's all going ok. thinkiing of you.

tricksy texted you 

later  xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Kitty


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad it wasn't too awful Tricsky.  

We got 15 eggies, EC not bad at all. Thanks for all the well wishes. Going to sleepsies now


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shortie - that's fab news honey! Well done you, hope they all get jiggy with it tonight and you have some lovely embies in the morning.  Rest up lots.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Tricksy - glad your appointment this morning went better than you thought it would    

Bx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tricksy    thinking of you 

Shortie - that's fab news, here's some vibes for them


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksey, glad things were not as bad as you thought, thinking of you.

Shortie - well done on 15 eggs!

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Tricksy -   glad the experience was not traumatic as could be. I hope the blood tests go down, good that you won't need an op. Thinking about you  

Shortie - excellent news, 15 eggies is great! Here's to good news from the lab soon.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, sorry I could not get on before, but I have been thinking about you all day. I am so glad the people at the hospital were lovely, it makes dealing with things a lot easier. I really hope the bloods go down by themselves and you don't need any more intervention. 

Shortie, so glad you have so many lovely eggies! I hope they all do as they should tonight and you have some more good news tomorrow.

PiePig, how are you doing? Is the wait driving you crazy yet? I hope you have a lot of lovely things to do this weekend to make it go nice and quickly and take your mind off test day. Have everything crossed for you.  

Lisa, how are you doing? How many weeks are you now? Are you permanently plugged into the heartbeat monitor? I hope things are getting easier for you babe and that you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Cathie, I think we are going to be mega busy this weekend so won't be able to visit your shop, but would love to pop along some other time, if we may.

Shelley, were you in work today? I think I saw you through the window. We came into town to see the procession and then went and had lunch at Cafe Rouge. I am getting soft in my old age, it brought a tear to my eye seeing all those amazingly brave men and women, it was lovely.

JoJo, your sausage comment was funny! Well done on all that weight loss. I must get back to my diet, I feel I am getting bigger by the week. Every time I go shopping now I end up with shoes or handbags, as nothing else fits!

Hope everyone is well. Sorry I have not been on much or been able to give much support lately, I feel like I don't post as much as I would like to or give any support at the moment.   Sorry guys, I am thinking about you all xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - so glad it went well today and they were lovely and supportive. hope you have your blood result and the levels have already started to drop.  

Shortie - well done on a lovely crop of eggs, hope you are resting up, and that they get it on in the lab of love tonight.

Bhopes - your holiday photos are great, sounds like you had a lovely time.  All rested and prepared to start your cycle now?

Julia - I was already crazy  

love to all


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone.I got home from hospital yesterday.Thankyou for you kind texts it's been a real rough few days but alot better now.
Well on saturday I went to the midwife to be checked and was told to go home and rest and eat and sleep.By 3 in the morning we went in and was told I was in the early stages of labour.Went home until 7 when the pains were getting real bad.All went well to begin with ended up in birthing pool which was nice and thought this isn't so bad.By 230ish was so tired as hadn't slept in a couple of days dicided to come out of the pool for a rest and have an injection.
So much for the rest as after about 15 mins was in full labour again.By tea time I gave in and said I wanted to go to Colchester for an epidural.I just wasn't dilating far enough.I was 8 cm at this point but some cervix skin was still in the way.
Epidural took 3 times to get in but gave some releif once it had.Still couldn't get past  9cm.By this point the baby was getting distressed and they done something to get blood off the babys head to check the oxegen levels.
By midnight the heartrate really kept dropping and I was scared.They gave an scan and stright away was told this baby is comming out now by section.Was really frightened now.Was rushed through to threater and given a GA as wasn't time to wait for drugs to go in via epidural.I dont remember anything after that as was out within a few mins.
I came round to the midwife holding my hand as Keith was not allowed in the theater with me.A few minutes later he was brought in and told


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooh Sooty, come on and finish the story! You poor thing .....


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Me we had a little girl.It was sureal.The midwife put her to my breast and dont remember much else until I was on the ward.It was a hard time and we have had tears from both of us as I feel I missed her comming into the world and seeing how Keith reacted.I do have photos the midwife took whilst the baby was with Keith.Also Keith found it very trumatic as he wasn't allowed to stay with me and felt so useless.
But we are so so blessed to a have a lovely little girl whom we have named Natasha Daisy,She weighed 6lb 13oz and is perfect.I'm so in love.She was worth all that worry.She is now asleep in her mosses basket.

I hope you are well Piepig sorry just remembered I never replyed to your text.I hope you are feeling more positive.Remember PMA.
Tricksy hope you are well.I haven't read back yet will but have to go as tea is now being didhed up and family will be over soon.Catch up soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Sooty, sorry you had such a traumatic birth, but the number one priority was to get her out safely which they did. I do hope that the experience has not stopped you bonding with each other. She is so gorgeous, congratulations to you both, I hope you recover quickly from the C-section too. xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh sooty how lovely to read you birth story although it sounds very traumatic, and emotional the fact that you had to have a GA.  Hope you are bonding well now and healing well also. Congratulations again!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Aww Sooty -     OMg how scarey for you all sorry you feel tha you missed out in Natasha coming into the world but they delivered her safely and she is perfect,  the pic is gorgeous i'm so happy for you hun - hope you have a speedy recovery  

Tricksy - Glad things went better than you thought today and it wasn't as horrible as what you thought - good luck for Sunday's bloods

Shortie - 15 eggs is eggscellent    have they said anymore about ET?

Julia - Thanks for asking after me hun     I'm 15+3 today and how did you know i was permanently plugged in  

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Shortie - That is great that EC went well and you got 15 eggies      - here's hoping they all fertilize tonight  - any more news on if you can go ahead with ET?

Tricksy - glad that it went well at the EPU  - will   with everyone else that your bloods continue to go down and that nature takes its course.

Cleo - great that you can drive and swim again and that Alfie is putting on weight.  The festival at Jimmys farm sounds a good idea to me for a meet and something different as well.

Fourpint/Sarah - welcome to the thread   and good luck with your cycle     - you should find that the horrible side effects from the buserilin ease off once you start the stimming medication.

JoJo - sounds like you are all sorted for your wedding now and have a nice honeymoon to look forward to afterwards.  Well done at WW too - where did you get that sausages statistic from??    

Lisa - yes, it is Sanya who is on the swine flu meds - I guess she must be posting on the pregnant threads then  She is lovely - we had ET on the same day in Reprofit and she is one of the girls who Mike was carrying bags home for that I told you about!

Bhopes - Welcome home - glad you had a nice holiday.  IKWYM about being worried about catching the swine flu on your IVF cycle as that has occurred to me too even though I don't know the date yet! you will be OK though - at least it is summer and the risk is lower at the moment as they are saying it is the autumn when it will spread faster.

Sooty - sorry you had such a traumatic child birth  , but it sounds like you did everything possible even though you ended up having a section so you should not be hard on yourself.  The important thing is you now have a lovely beautiful little girl to be proud of.

Julia - I think you do post quite a lot given that you are a busy Mum  

I finally plucked up the courage to chase up Stepan about our place on the cancellation list but he just emailed me back though saying we are still on the list and he will be in contact   - overoptimistic me thought he would come back with a date straight away   which I realise now was probably hoping too for too much.  Its typical thought that when you are not ready you get a date and when you are there is no news!

Anyway better go - my doggie is still shaking from the thunderstorm so have to give him a bit of attention,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just realised I can't go to the Jimmys farm thing as we'll be away.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I'm a bit pee'd off   I've just rung Stanway Ward for the 2nd time to get my blood results to be told (very nicely and apologetically) that they still were not back and to ring tomorrow morning   I know that nothing is going to happen tonight but I just want to know what is happening and was hoping for a bit of reassurance. Poor Si, keep having mood swings as I'm so impatient and was really hoping for some good news, oh well, tomorrow it will be.

We are going to Surrey tomorrow to see Si's sister, her other half and Si's Mum, not sure if his Dad will be there or if its too early to bring him out of the home, he is a bit disorientated so it may be best for him to stay there and we will nip in and see him. I am looking forward to it but on the other hand I'm not, lazyitus kicking in I think  

Sooty - good to hear from you hun, glad that you are all home safe and sound. Sounds like you had a very traumatic birth.....they seem to be popular on this thread   Hope to see you soon hun   

Just to let you know as well that Jojo will be off line for a little while. Not sure if it was outside her house or where it was but last night the phone line got struck by lightening and its buggered their internet up, she sends her love to all

I'm off to sulk now   lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello! Had a nice kip then woke up with major cramps so sank a couple of nurofen! Had some dinner and now looking forward to Hotel Babylon! My bloods were still not back so I guess Terry will tell us in the morning, they said it will depend on my results and how I feel as to whether we get to et or not. I felt really well last night and today so am feeling quite positive that they'll let us carry on. 

Tricksy - sorry you've had to wait longer, they must have been on a go-slow at microbiology today.

I'm on df's iPhone so and it's doing my head in so will update news tomorrow and catch up properlyover the weekend xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shortie - tricksys test is not a microbiology test its a biochemistry test - sorry bit of a bug bear working in microbiology myself. hope you continue to feel fine so et can go ahead.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

could have sworn i posted earlier  

Tricksy - sorry you have to wait for your results hun   . DH said he sees you at different places, yes he's in his big white van. Bless him, i have explained to him tha you are in a world of your own   I've promised him you'll look out for him    

Sooty - What a birth story! Just glad that Natasha is here safe and sound. How are u feeling after your c section? Its hard when you feel like you have missed out on part of the birth. I know its probably the wrong thing to say but i feel like i missed out on a lot of the birth. My FIL was on about being in labour etc and i got upset as i never got to be in labour.  I know its the wrong thing to say as it sounds like your labour was very long and panful, but i just feel like i missed out on 4 weeks of pregnancy and the actual labour, i have no idea of what that is like. But after sayng that i am justt glad that Alfie is here safe. 

Piepig - if  don't manage to get on line on monday, or b4 i just want to let you know that i am thinking of you and   for a lovely BFP for you and a happy healthy 9 months and beyond.

Shortie - fab news on your eggs and hope you get lots of lovely embies.   that you get the go ahead. 

Rachel - hope you get a date soon hun.

love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

sooty great to hear from you. Sorry you had such a difficult time but the main thing is she's here safe and sound.  
congratulations on a beautiful girl.

Sooty/cleo when i had dd the midwife asked if i felt like i'd missed ouyt cos i hadn't given birth ( C section for me too). I hadn't felt like i'd missed out reallty til she said that as alot of people do have sections and lets face it, they've got to come out one way or another, and your bits are still intact. TMI!      

shortie 15 eggs is brilliant. Hope et can still go ahead for you

Tricksy    right back at you x

Does anyone know much about DHEA? 

I saw some bracelets and necklaces in next yesterday. They're called wish bracelets etc. You wear them and wish for whatever you desire!!!!!!! So there you go, another pearl oif wisdom i've found for youall! Thats all we need to do HOORAY!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tricksy:
Glad they don't think you need an op, Annoying they didn't get the results back today. Faith is well she is now potty trained, well we do still have a few acidents but she not worn a nappy in the day for 3weeks. She is so not a baby anymore but I have so much fun with her now playing as I'm a big kid myself!!!!! 

Sooty:
What a birth story glad you are all home now. You can start being a family.

Hi everyone else

take care Liz  xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

PiePig said:


> shortie - tricksys test is not a microbiology test its a biochemistry test - sorry bit of a bug bear working in microbiology myself. hope you continue to feel fine so et can go ahead.


Whoops! Sorry Debs, I shall pay more attention to the forms from now on!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kitty my OH said the same    .Said wont have 
for some nookie now that what he thinks   

Cleo I know what you mean and it's not the wrong thing to say at all.I dont feel down I just wished I had seen the expression on Keiths face as she came into the world.He has just said to add that he was over the moon even though he wished I was there.It was so hard on him not to be allowed to be near me at the time of the section.Talking of poos i've lost count of the amount of poos Natasha has done today she seems to be very windy  

Tricksy so sorry you have had such a rough week.I really hope monday gives you the answers you are looking for

Shortie 15 eggs thats great hun

Will be back on line tomorrow for more personals as shattered.I wonder what our night shift will have in order tonight.Last night it was feeding every hour until 5 when we slept till 9.Cleo hope you get a better sleep tonight as well xx

Pig pig also thankyou for the card hunnie was reaaly kind of you.Hope you are ok and keeping yourself busy this weekend xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning all

Just had 'the' call! There were 14 useable eggs and 12 of them have fertilised! I am feeling fine except a few twinges in my tummy which is to be expected so we should be fine for ET at 10.30am on Monday. I am now unsure as to whether we should re-consider freezing and going to blast. We had thought that we'd just go with this cycle as a fresh one and if it didn't work then we'd have another go and look at things then, but now I am thinking it's a huge waste of the embryos we don't use. If we go to blast then we will probably lose some, but we have a few to play with and that would give us a better idea of which one(s) will have the best chance. I don't know what to do, I just don't know...  

Confused.com


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - 12 fertilised is fantastic. If you're not sure about what to do why don't you call them back and ask Terry for advice. He's such a great bloke he'll tell you straight if he thinks you're better going for 3 day or 5. Whichever you do, 12 is still amazing. Hope you're ok today and aren't too drained from the ec.

Tricksy - how are you doing? Just been for a long walk with the girls and the wheat is nearly ready for harvesting so you should get a long run at the stubble fields this year. Strange when last year they were still trying to get it in in September. 

Lisa - how are you?

Debs - hope you're not too   with the 2ww. I always think it's the hardest part of tx as there's no scans or blood tests to see how things are progressing. 

Sooty - poor you having to go through such a traumatic birth. Worth it for Natasha though I imagine. Hope you got some decent sleep last night. 

Hi everyone else. I'm off nights and thought it would be a good idea to walk the dogs before my nap, while the rain is holding off, so I'm now 2 hours behind where I'd normally be so am a bit shattered. I'm supposed to be going to the shop today but was feeling pretty rough last night so am going to steer clear and try and clear this cold once and for all.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shortie - what a great number of embies, definitely ring and ask for advice about blasts, with that many to choose from unless there becomes a clear leader over the weekend I would think its a really good option, plus going to blasts is included in the NHS funding now isn't it?

Cath - hope you manage to clear the cold.

Sooty - let me know when you are up for a visitor!

Tricksy - hope you have your blood result now and its good news


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Piepig - Blast is included in the new rules, but we are on the old ones still so we could stay locally and go to ISIS. If we have to go again we will be under the new rules. I have left a message on the mobile but no one's called me back as yet. If I don't hear anything I will call first thing on Monday morning and try and speak to Terry.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shortie - does that mean you'll be having one or two transferred then?  hope they back to you asap


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

PiePig - One as far as they've told me. Is there a difference in the new and old rules then?


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just sorted your bubbles PiePig for Monday


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shortie I was allowed to have 2 blasts put back.I did have to argue for it though.Not sure if their policys have changed or not but if not stick to your guns with whatever you want.I was given the whole ohss could be a problem and had 28 follies got 11 eggs and I never got it.All depends on what you and DP wants and your personal choice xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo I had crainio sacral therapy before I got pregnant.On his leaflet it said about treating babies plus I know of a couple of people who swear by it,Said it saved them from all of the colic.Let me know if you want his number.He is in Harwich a couple times a week and have other clinics else where.I know he charged me £35 a session not sure how much it would be for a baby.I imagine it would be around the same as it's the time you pay for.I know if Natasha starts to suffer with colic I will take her to see him as I have alot of faith in him after how I felt he helped me.

Tricksy hope you are ok hunnie

Piepig have you got much planned for the weekend to keep you busy?Just let me know when you are free sometime and we can get together.Prehaps I could do a little gathering at mine in a few weeks or something as I can't drive for 6 weeks so wont be able to get out and see anyone

Sunnie how are you sweetie?


Lisa


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Sooty - I live not far from you so if you need anything or a lift anywhere please let me know, I'll PM my mobile number for you. I will ask about having 2 put back, we have to pay £500 for blasts but maybe its worth it if so many survive the weekend. Your bubs is gorgeous by the way - not sure if I said   Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well we are back   and i cant beleive how much you lot can talk! its taken me an hour to catch up   

Firstly Tricksy - hunny it sounds like your torture is being prolonged my love and for that i am so so sorry - thinking of you and hoping that this is all over soon   

Shortie - sounds like you had a good egg collection and great embies formed - well done - glad you are well enough for et    for monday

Deb - you ok hun? you are not saying much about test day! 

Lisa - im not surprised you are worried about swine flu - but im sure you will be ok and dont let it be 'another' thing to worry about, says she who worries about 'everything'    luv ya  

Cath - what was the date for Jimmys again? im not that far from there so would love to come

Cleo - how you getting on hun - good to hear you can drive now and Alfie is putting on weight - hard work being a mummy isnt it? i remember when i was pg i said i would work full time when baby came (was only part time hairdressing then!) - ha ha ha not realising what a difference they made to your life - hope to see you both soon   

Julia - are you coming to Sing a long a  Abba   no one seems to be responding about it, if you dont want to go its ok, i can go with some other friends hun - hope you are ok, when you next coming this way? would be lovely to see you  

Sooty - Natasha is absolutely beautiful hunny - you and K must be delighted, am so happy for you all - please can you pm your address hun - also im sorry that her birth was so traumatic, i too had a c-section - its harder to get over BUT the main thing is you are both safe and well - so pleased for you  

Rachel - feels an age since i have seen you - hope you are ok and that you can start with tx soon  

Really must dash - not eaten yet - took 5hours to get home from Liverpool and need to put me feet up - had a lovely few days, me dh ds and my mum - really liked it there  

Love to all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shortie - I think news rules are that for first 2 transfers you can only have one put back, or at least thats how it was explained to me, to reduce the risks of multiples as you are an unknown quantity so to speak, before that I think it was just based on yours and the consultants decision.

Em - welcome back, hope you had  a fab time.

sooty - I'll have a look at my diary and see when might be good, likewise if you do want to come to a meet or anything I am quite happy to come out my way to pick you up.

Been a very bizarre day, went to see my friends band performing at an open air concert......was great and the weather was perfect, but cos I had to take my drugs i ended up begging the red cross people to let me use their ambulance as wasn't too keen on injecting in a portaloo! still had to do the crinone in the toilet unfortunately but managed to hover for that


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em = really sorry, just realised I forgot to send you the cheque. Will do first thing. Sorry   Goldfish have better memories than me at the moment.


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening Girls,

Piepig oh bless you having to take your drugs whilst at your friends concert   good thinking asking the ambulance crew if you could sit inside their ambulance   when I saw Take That a few weeks back I had to take all my drugs in the toilet...um lovely   sending you lots of     for Monday

Angel pleased you had a lovely time in Liverpool  

Sooty it sounds as if you had a tough time during the birth   but just wanted to say again Natasha looks beautiful...soooo adorable  

Shortie wow 15 eggs collected & 12 fertilised   if you do go ahead with ET on Monday I hope all goes well for you  

Tricksy I'm pleased to hear everyone looked after you on Friday when you were at the EPU   hopefully you had a lovely day today visiting Si's family & at least able to take your mind off things   I hope the bloods have come down   

Cleo wow sounds as if Alfie is doing really well   pleased to hear Dr said its OK for you to drive & go swimming.

Jojo well done on your weight loss...love the 232 sausages   I need to get on a diet I seem to have piled the pounds after every tx & this time I was on steroids as well...well in fact I'm still on them as I have to ween off them   I've still got my WW books so I might give that another go but its great to hear how you're doing & certainly a motivational boost.

 fourpint everyone is lovely on this thread. I only joined the girls just over a week ago & everyone has made me feel sooooooooo welcomed   GL with your tx  

Cath sounds as if you had a great day wedding dress shopping with your sister although the women in that Wimbledon department store sound a bit odd   & not personable at all.

Rachel great you've emailed Reprofit but typical they can't give you a confirmed date yet for your tx   I hope they can give you a date soon. I'd be really interested to hear how you get on with Dr Gorgy as I was thinking of seeing him for full immune tests. You mentioned on your last tx your NK's weren't too high which is why you only had to have steroids, do you mind me asking what they were? My NK cells that were elevated were CD19=11% & CD16/56=20% & I was only on steroids but Dr Beer recommends the tx which Dr Gorgy offers. GL with your appointments  

I've just had a lovely couple of days with my mum, bit of shopping & a nice bit of lunch just what the doctor ordered   I'm back to work on Monday which I'm dreading as I've been off for the last 4 1/2wks. I had a good catch up with my boss on Friday who has been great through everything and she's given me another area mgr to support me when I first get back as I think theres alot to catch up on   I'm still waiting for things to end naturally but trying to hold off any medical intervention just yet. My consultant said that there is a risk an ERPC could damage the uterus & because we do want to try again in the future I'm going to see if I can hold off a little while longer.

Love to everyone else hope you're all enjoying your weekend  

Mel x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Got a lovely roast dinner round my Mum's in a while........can't wait    had a nice lunch with my friends yesterday too so i'm finally giving up my hermit status and feeling a bit better.



Debs -How are you doing hun?  good luck for testing tomorrow got everything crossed fingers, toes the works    I won't be able to get on all day tomorrow but will be thinking of you and hope you get that BFP     

Shortie - Hows things with you hun - did you make any decisions with whether you'll go to blasts?  Hope you can get 2 embies transferred i don't agree with the new rules with only one being transferred.

Sooty/ Cleo - Hope your getting some sleep   

Tricksy - good luck tomorrow hun     

Mel - glad you had a nice few days wiht your mum - hope works not too stressful tomorrow  

Em - glad you had a good break in Liverpool, was there a reason you picked Liverpool what did you do up there?  I'll think i'll give the Singalong a miss this time hun i don't want to say yes then flake out at the last minute........i seem to be doing that a lot lately  

Cath - Hope you feeling better soon   

Julia - Hows you and the boys?

Kitty - No sorry never heard of DHEA?   i saw those braclets in the new Next catalogue there really nice

Rachel - any news from Stepan yet?

Hi everyone else hope you've had a good weekend
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - sounds like you are feeling better now you are coming out of your hidey hole - hope you can enjoy this part of being pg hunny - and i completely understand about Singalong a Abba hun - we choose Liverpool cos my mum has always wanted to go to Liverpool FC stadium Anfield. We planned to go last year but dh ended up having back surgery so went now - its really nice there, well where we stayed was at the Albert Dock - some areas are very rough though, houses all boarded up - very sad. Enjoy your roast  

Sooty - thanks for your address - hope you are recovering well and Natasha is ok  

Melo - sounds like you have a very understanding boss which you need at the moment hun - good luck going back to work and i hope things sort themselves out naturally too  

Debs - good luck for tommorrow hun - are you going for bloods or hpt      

Tricksy - thinking of you  

Cleo - hope you and R are settling into your routine with Alfie

Shell - hope you are ok hun

Rivka - you are very quiet at the moment, hope all is well with you  

Little Moo Moo -  

Cath - glad you still want to go to Singalong a Abba hun  

Rachel/Shortie & Kitty - hope you are having a nice weekend  

Right i really must get on with some housework but its such a miserable day, just want to sit and watch a film on tv - blinkin weather  

Take care all
Emms


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Angel10 said:


> Debs - good luck for tommorrow hun - are you going for bloods or hpt


Have no choice, have to have bloods, so won't know result till mid pm earliest.....and todays dragging already!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Angel10 said:
> 
> 
> > Debs - good luck for tommorrow hun - are you going for bloods or hpt
> ...


Sorry


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Don't be sorry its good, at least then I'll know 100% what the answer is!  If someone wants to come round after I've been in and had my blood test and knock me out for the afternoon tomorrow that would be very much appreciated, then i can just come round when they call!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Don't be sorry its good, at least then I'll know 100% what the answer is! If someone wants to come round after I've been in and had my blood test and knock me out for the afternoon tomorrow that would be very much appreciated, then i can just come round when they call!


Sounds like a good idea hun - the waiting must be horrendous -    you get your bfp

Cleo/Shelley - where do you get the charms for the charm braclets you both have?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

HI all,

it's Cleo on shelleys computer as mine doesn't work. Came over for a lovely dinner cooked by Greg, yum yum. Got chocolate mud pie for pud in a minute.

Sooty - can you pm or text me that number hun? Last night for the first time in a couple of weeks he actually settled really well. Hope things are going well for you. I asked my insurance company when i would be covered to drive and they said whenever the doctor said it was ok, i saw the dr at 3 weeks 5 days and they said i was ok to drive. I hated not being able to.

Angel - you can get the charms off the links of london website, ebay (2nd hand and must be careful they are genuine), Williams and Griffiths in colchester too. I'm hoping for a stork onw from dh. Am hoping to bring Alfie to the next meet for a little while.

Piepig -       for tomorrow, but i suspects you've already tested anyway, i know i would have!

Tricksy -     

Love to all,

Pudding calling. Love Cleo xxx

P.s - shelley says hi, she'll be on later.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on quickly as have my Dad staying tonight with his new 'girlfriend' who seems to be quite nice (not sure if you can call 60+ ladies that but never mind   ).

Debs - not much longer to wait ,so wishing you good luck for tomorrow - sending you lots of      and    - Are you not going to do a test stick at all?  This shows outstanding self control (far more than me!)

Tricksy -how are you doing?   hope your blood test results came back OK on Saturday.

Kitty - I started taking DHEA supplements a couple of months ago - TBH I am sure I'm taking them far too late for them to do my remaining eggs any good and the Dr at the ARGC didn't rate them as very helpful when I asked at my consult there, but I figured that I'll give anything a go (the £20 they cost was nothing in the scheme of things) and had already bought 6 months supply before I asked him about them.  Think you need to take them for 3 months though before they are supposed to start to work - a lot of the girls on the poor responders thread seemed to be on them when I first read about them.

Shortie - 12 embies is fantastic hun     .  TBH I would personally wait until day 3 before you make a decision on whether to freeze or go to blast as you should have a much better idea by then as to how many good ones are still going and I am sure Terry will be able to advise you best.  I agree it would be a waste of embies though if you have lots of good ones left tomorrow either not to go to blast or at least freeze them.  In my first cycle, for example, I had 9 embies to start with from 10 eggs, 6 left on day 3, but only 1 made it to blast so for us it was a good decision to help decide which was the best one to put back rather than freeze some unviable embies on day 3, although there is still the argument that they do better in their natural environment after day 3 although I am not sure if I believe that.

Cath - hope you are feeling more with it today and got a good nights sleep.

Angel - sounds like you had a good time in Liverpool.  I hope we do get a chance to catch up soon - are you going to the next meet?

Melo - Glad you have had a nice couple of days and I hope work is not too bad for you tomorrow  .  I will pm you details about my immune tests - after initial tests at E&H which showed there was a problem, I then went to the ARGC for my 4th and last o/e cycle where I had all the full tests, a retest during stimms and tx but unfortunately by then egg quality was a real problem for me, hence BFN.  I was also under them on a shared care basis when I had my first d/e cycle and had another retest. I have my Dad staying today but can dig out the results when he has gone tomorrow and will let you know.

Lisa - glad you are feeling better and coming out of hibernation!

Shelley/Cleo - hope you enjoyed your pud!

Hello to everyone else,

will try and pop back on tomorrow for Deb's news,

love Rachel xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel36 said:


> Debs - not much longer to wait ,so wishing you good luck for tomorrow - sending you lots of     and  - Are you not going to do a test stick at all? This shows outstanding self control (far more than me!)


Oh no, I have so self control at all  , I will HPT, but won't be posting the result until I have the blood test results.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I have absolutley everything crossed for you tomorrow hun    

Shortie - how are you feeling hun?? 

Shelley - sounds like you've had a good weekend  

Sooty - Can you pm me your address please   how is Natasha doing?? 

Cleo - Hope that you've had a good weekend and Alfie is settling down now  

Em - sounds like you had a good time in Liverpool, never been up there before  

Lisa - hope you enjoyed your lunch at your Mums, we went to my Mums today, it was blinking lovely  

Julia - how are your gorgeous boys doing?? hope you are ok too?? 

Sunnieflower - hey hun how are you?? texted you a couple of times and not heard back. Hope you're ok and looking foward to your holiday  

Rivka - thinking of you hun  

Fourpints - have we scared you off??  

Melo - sounds like you had a lovely couple of days with your Mum,. good luck going back to work tomorrow  

Rachel - you are always so busy at the weekends   hope you're having a good one   

Liz - Faith sounds like she has grown up so much   amazing that time has gone so quickly


I think that i've got everyone My bloods finally came back yesterday and they had dropped a bit to 485, I had to go back again this morning at 9am   and the nurse couldn't get a vein so she had to take the blood out of my hand/wrist, that blinking well hurt   I've got to ring the EPU in the morning to see what they want me to do with regards to scans etc, I'm hoping that they would of come down a little more and then it will just be bloods every 48hrs until they are nil. Fingers crossed they keep going in the right direction   

lots of love to everyone,

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey all, just wanted to wish Debs loads of luck for tomorrow, you have been very quiet this 2ww, I am quietly confident!  

Tricksy, thinking of you and sending    that your bloods are going down!

lol spangle x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

PiePig just wanted to send you loads of      for tomorrow will be thinking of you hunnie xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening everyone,

yes i have had a good weekend went out lastnite with my sister to town we had a good laugh and today we had vicky richard and alfie over for dinner and haircuts and im really tired now didnt get in till about 3am     and i started ridding in the week it was amazing but has taken me a few days to be able to walk properly but im booked up again on wednesday.and i have some news for u all well i have been on the phone to penny this evening and she has found a donnor for me and she wants me to work in with her so i start the pill on my next period       and should be out to to athen in early september     im really excited but im so scared of the thought of injecting again and what if it doesnt work again i really dont no how we will cope         im really scared     right pull urself together     i need to ask as penny wants me to start taking the pill where should i go to get itdo u think i should phone isis and see what they sayright enough of me 

debs,hun          hope u got my text thinkingof u lots hun.xxx

shortie,well done sweet heart that fantastic and lots of luck for tomorrow hope it goes well.  

tricksy,     hope ur levels have gone down even more tomorrow.  

shooty,hi hun hope ur all settled in and natasha is starting to sleep more,could u pls send me ur  adress??  

cleo,hunny love to see u all today and to get lots of hugs from alfie hope ur haircuts are ok??love u lots.xxx

hi everyone else sorry but im really tired gonna cosy up on the sofa and have cuddles with greg.nite nite everyone lots of love.xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy have pm'ed you my address.Just want to give you a huge hug   .I think you are an amazingly strong person with everthing you have been through in the last few weeks xx

When is this Jimmy farm thingy would be good to go

Cleo i'll dig the number out tomorrow and let you know.I think if it helps it is well worth a try.When you had your section did yours weep at all??Mine is slightly on the right side and last night when I was in bed I tryed to turn over and it burned so much it made me cry.I dont think it is an infection as it's not a funny colour or smelly.It's just a little bit sore.I realise it will take a while to heal and trying to take it really easy but it's hard to sometimes when you want to tend to your baby.

Lisa glad you are starting to feel better hunnie

Shortie thankyou for your kind offer will let you know.Keith is off with me for another 3 weeks so wont be on my own yet.He ahs been really good.Doing all household chores,shopping,cooking.AWhen the baby wakes at night he gets up and changes it as i'm really struggling at the moment to get out of bed.Then he brings the baby to me for a feed.Then settles it again for me.


Rachel


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -   at least they're going in the right direction, if too slowly.  

Rachel - have a nice evening with your dad and his girlfriend. What dose DHEA are you taking? Did your doctor tell you what to take? I bought some and have been taking 25mg for a few weeks now as figure if I do get around to tx I may as well be prepared.

Debs - sending you a ton of    for tomorrow. I'm heading to Makro in Ipswich tomorrow afternoon, but would probably be too late to come and knock you out.  

Cleo - you had me really confused posting as Shelley - I thought she was going to kidnap Alfie and bring him to the meet    

Shelley - v exciting news. 

Em- wouldn't miss the singalong for the world. Had such a good time last time. 

Shortie - how are you doing? Hopefully getting lots of rest and being looked after by dh. 

Melo - it sounds like you've had a lovely weekend. Sometimes a bit of shopping and time out is just what you need.

Sooty - how are you and Natasha?

Spangle/Lisa/Rivka/Julia/Cvru/Loui - hello. Hope you're ok and having a nice weekend. 

I'm on another night tonight. It's going to be mega busy but they've called in extra staff cos the big boss is visiting. I'm pleased as things should go more smoothly but annoyed as it stops the people who can change things seeing how bad it really is. Ho hum. Dh is off tomorrow so we'll get a little bit of time together.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rachel hope you have a lovely evening with your dad and his girlfriend

Angel did you get my pm?

Melo thanks for you kind words hunnie.I hope work go ok for you on Monday.

Bhopes how are things with you?

Sunnie you are very quiet hope you are ok.You have my number if you ever want to chat

Kitty,Little Mo,Shelly,Fourprints,Rivka,Cath and any one else I may of missed hope you are had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

The wilsons I have pm'd you my address.Thats fantastic news that you will be going againin a month or 2.Totally understandable that you are worried and nervous as you and Greg have been through so much.Remember PMA this will be a fresh attempt so you stand as much chance as anyone hunnie.

CAth Me and Natasha are well apart from a sore scar.She is feeding well even though she has lost weight.Can't believe that in 4 hours she will be a week old xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

just typed a long post and lost it  

Em my charms came from links at lakeside.I wanted to hold out for the stork one but had 2 from friends for my b day one of which i changed (sure they won't mind) as its called Hope EGG!

piepig everything crossed for tom   

tricksy hope bloods keep going down. What a drawn out process you have to go thro  

Rachel / cath i'm a bit scared of taking the dhea. Should i ask at isis about it or my gp? or should i just go for it and order some and take 25mg?

Sooty / cleo hope babies are settling down and you're getting some sleep.

shortie fingers crossed for tom.

oh stupid computer jumping again

Lisa glad you're feeling like getting out and about now

We went to bluewater today to get dh some t shirts for b day. There doesn't seem to be much credit crunch there. V busy. And whats with the weather? is summer over,

oh jumping jumping, I'll try again later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Sooty - Glad you and DH have worked out a routine that means you don't have to be too uncomfortable getting in and out of bed. Good that he has all that time off with you too, although I bet it flies by! 

The Wilsons - Blimey! September   ! You are bound to be scared of going again, but Penny sounds lovely and she clearly is keen to get you a good result.   this will be your turn.

Cath - I'd just grab the Big Boss Man and tell him! Although he probably has a little entourage to get past! It is really annoying that they put on extra people to paint a pretty picture. 

Rachel - I agree, we will see what they say tomorrow as not all 12 will have made it over the weekend I guess. I am up for going to blast if they advise it, but DF is still dead against freezing and I am on the fence so will go with his gut feeling on that.  

Lisa - I think debs was right, we are only allowed one put back, although it was explained to us that its only for the first go. Has your rash completely gone now? 

Debs -     for tomorrow.  

Tricksy - Sorry your results weren't as low as you'd hoped.   they start dropping a bit more and you don't have to have any surgery.  

Sunnie - Hope you and DH are looking after eachother and looking forward to your holiday. 

Hi to everyone else, I am going to get a hot choc and go to bed soon, feeling really tired. Have been in quite a bit of pain but it seems to have subsided now and turned into a bruised feeling. I feel like either someone has punched me in the stomach or I've had an awesome laughing fit! DF has cooked me a roast today and is struggling I think with the fact that I don't look poorly. He's a very positive person and thinks a lot of things can be overcome with PMA! I agree to some extent, but if it hurts it hurts! Bless him, this is a huge learning curve for both of us. Anyway, all set for 10.30am for hopefully the last flash of my bits for a few weeks! Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry, just a quickie from me tonight, just wanted to wish Debs a lorra love and good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you! xxx

Shortie, decisions decisions! It is hard but unfortunately you are the only people who can decide what to do. Let's hope Terry can help you make the right choice xx

Ems, have PM'd you - the cheque will be in the post in the morning - sorry!

Cathie, busy as per usual! Hope you and DH have a lovely day together tomorrow.

Tricksy, thinking of you, and hoping the levels sort themselves out pronto.

Shelley, wooo hooo babe, fab news! PMA, PMA, PMA!! Let's hope your perseverance pays off and you get a BFP next time round! September is not far off! Won't your GP give you the pill? It might be worth asking.

Right, off to bed now, have had a busy weekend drinking in Southend, but have discovered I am now too old as I spend the next day recovering! It is no fun being old you know!

Night everyone xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

heading off for blood test in about an hour. feel sick I'm so nervous.

Shortie - loads of luck for today    

Shelley - great news that Penny has found you a donor, I think you are doing the right thing to go again, its only natural to be scared after all you've been through


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Piepig thinking of you hunnie all fingers and toes are crossed that it's the news you've been waiting for.You derserve it.xxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Keith's neice has posted some pictures of Natasha on ******** if anyone wants to have a look.If your not on my friend list pm your name and i'll add you as a friend xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty, I have had a quick look but can't see them - are you tagged on them? Otherwise we may have to look at your neice's profile. Unless I am being completely daft and have somehow missed them  

Good luck today PiePig!! xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck today Debs      

Little Moo - thanks for your pm - will reply later as am at work today  

Tricksy - thinking of you


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Sorry not been on at the weekend, been so busy - woke up Sat morning with a spring in my step so thought right I'll just do some bits in the garden, put loads of washes on, came in cleaned the oven, started on the bathrooms when DH finally woke up, made some bread and dashed to the dry cleaners and tescos all before 2 as I wanted to get to tennis.  Hadn't been on a sat for a while so was a bit nervous as the saturday players are heeeeaaaps better then me, turned up only to find out it was a tournament!!!    and had to play.  OMG! I was knackered!  Got home and had to shower change quickly as we were going to see a friend of DH's over Maldon way.  The boys  bought loads of crisps and sweets and stuff that when it came to getting pizza they were full so I didn't get to eat   Got back home 1am Sunday morning.  Then Sunday through bleary eyes had to drop DH up town for that roman chariot thingy so dashed to homebase, hit the garden again and hoovered and sorted out all the clothes before had to pick him up again so come 8 oclock last night, I just had a long soak in the tub and went straight to bed!  So there goes my relaxed and happy holiday vibes  

Shortie - well done on that fantastic number of embies!  That's brilliant news.  Hope you're feeling ok and can go ahead for ET today, keeping everything crossed for you hun     

Sooty - it was lovely to read your birthing story and I'm sorry you had to go through so much - little natasha is so beautiful I bet your both really smitten x

Piepig - good luck today honey, keeping everything crossed for you too.

Shelley - fab news about starting tx again soon      for your cycle.

Tricksy - hope you can sort things out with the hospital this morning  

Rachel - hope Stepan comes back to you shortly with some dates for tx    

 to those I've missed, hope everyone is well.

Just wondered whether anyone with MF problems has every had DNA fragmentation done?  It's something that's been playing on my mind whether to do.  If you have had these tests, where did you go?  Did you find it useful to get the results?

Righto, best get on.

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - I think loui had DNA fragmentation done, i also PM you a contact of mine who has had it done as well. we did look into it but haven't had it done (v.expensive)


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Debs what time should you hear?      (but I am sure you are fine!)


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thinking of you Debs


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Trying to wait patiently ....

Ems, thanks for the chat this morning. Hope I did not stop you from working


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo - was lovely to chat to you too hunny - and yes you did keep me from working lol   

Debs - what time will you hear? hope you are ok  

Shortie - did you get to embryo transfer??

Tricksy - you ok


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just got back from ET. Was a nightmare! We were supposed to have a 10.30am apt, but they were running late due to staff sickness, so they told me I could have a widdle if I needed to - which I did as I've only got a little tank  . So we got taken down at about 11.30am and waited a bit longer, Terry came to tell us we had 4 really good ones which all looked similar and he's picked the one he thought looked best. I asked him about blasts and he basically said we'd probably still end up in a similar situation in 2 days time so it wouldn't really benefit us. My cervix wasn't playing ball and in the end, after half a wee as I was in a lot of discomfort, they called Aban who had to bend my cervix straight   (apparently it was straight when my bladder was full up) and dialate it to get the catheter in. Eventually she got through and put our little dot in. Went to see my Dad and got him to make us a toastie   

That was a long story wasn't it!  

Debs - Thinking of you


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shortie - fab news hunny - sorry it was a bit complicated for you but glad your embie is back safe and sound - your story made me laugh, especially how you finished it by saying your dad made you a toastie - just made me chuckle    

Debs -


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a story! Sounds painful Shortie but glad you are PUPO now! Make sure you rest up and keep supplied with toasties!

xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shortie -  Fab news PUPO girl, well done for getting through all that, you've obviously got good bladder control - I would have been in the loo like a shot    You rest up now hun and let your embie snuggle in home.  Are you freezing your other embies?

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just text those who i could find the numbers for as I know a lot of you said you weren't able to get online till later....

literally just had the phonecall and I'm shaking........good news.......         need to take some deep breaths and calm down now.......can admit now that I have been petrified of the result, having tested with a HPT and getting a BFP but never relax until I have the blood results.  levels are 328 and I'm 16dpo so I think thats pretty good isn't it??     this is is the one and in 8 months we have our little babe in arms!

now gonna niip into town and get some more drugs!

Shortie - great news on being PUPO.....my cervix is a nightmare too for ET, apparantly it bends to the right   and they have to straighten it    will be you making a similar announcement in 2 weeks time i hope  


.....sorry this made sense when i typed it but the internet went down and its only just come back up!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PiePig, your message makes perfect sense - YOU ARE PREGNANT!! Wooohooo!!           That is fabulous news and I am wishing you all the luck in the world and hope that this will be your time, and you will get that lovely baby in your arms in time for Easter next year. Thanks for letting us know so quickly, what wonderful news, am SO pleased for you both xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Piepig - woop woop. Really pleased for you, though will keep   that your bubs is burrowing in deep there. The bloods sound really good.

Shortie - congrats on being PUPO. Will send loads of   and   your way. 

Back off to bed now. I ended up leaving work early as I still felt rotten, and haven't got far at all all day.   Back tomorrow to catch up properly.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Excellent news Debs, good bloods too, congrats to you and DH x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yippppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!        Well done Piepig, that's the bestest news ever!  Reckon those levels could be twinnies? 

Lots and lots of love and hugs   

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

This dam internet.....just replaced the router so hopefully Ok now, just want to say thanks to everyone for all the congrats and the texts, I know I've been a bit rubbish on here the last 2 weeks but hoping I will be able to relax a little bit now.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

[fly]     FANFLIPPINTASTIC NEWS DEBS & DH!!!!     [/fly]

That is great - sooo pleased for you and DH! Wishing all the best


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]_   WOOHOO HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO DEBS & HUBBY  _[/fly]

SO SO pleased for you both, keeping fingers and toes crossed that this is the one for you hun xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[fly]    WOO HOO DEB AND DH AM SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH   [/fly]


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Piepig on your       thats fantastic news 

Shortie   on being PUPO are you taking any time off during the 2ww? I hope you've got lots of lovely things planned during the 2ww  

Bhopes wow you had a busy weekend    you certainly put me to shame this weekend  

Sooty you poor thing still being in pain   but it sounds as if DH is looking after you & Natasha & great that he is off with you for another 3wks  

Rachel hope you had a nice evening with your Dad & his girlfriend. Thanks for the advice you've given me so far & don't let it be a pain, if you've got the NK info handy fab if not please don't worry too much  

Lisa sounds like you had a lovely weekend being fed & looked after...good old mum  

Tricksy crikey you're still going through it aren't you   I hope the blood are coming down now for you.

I went back to work today & apart from a few tears when I saw a couple of colleagues first thing who knew about what had been going on it wasn't too bad   the day flew by & I must admit I'm feeling pretty shattered tonight. I haven't been sleeping too well recently but I think I'll go out like a light tonight  

Hope everyone else is keeping OK,

Mel x x


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations Deb - that is such fantastic news, so pleased for you and DH  

Shortie - congratulations on being PUPO - I loved the way you told your story, very funny  

Mel - I'm glad things went ok when you went back to work today, it must have been very difficult for you. I hope you sleep well tonight 

AF finally arrived for me today. Bit embarrassing as I have been in lots of pain over the weekend so DH finally convinced me to ring Isis this morning and they told me to go in for a scan. Knicker checked before I left home, nothing, got up there, went to empty my bladder... AF arrived! I felt such an idiot for wasting Sarah's time (and for delaying Shorties ET!). I've been on buserelin for 16 days and as I don't normally get AF without meds Isis had said I might not bleed. I wasrolling around in tears on and off over the weekend so thought something must be wrong   Hot water bottle and sofa time prescribed for me!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Piepig   congratulations on your BFP, that's fantastic news xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

[fly]WHOOP WHOOP   CONGRATULATIONS DEBS AND DH     [/fly


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shortie - Congratulations on being PUPO hun      Your ET sounds pretty painful though hun - are you off work for the 2ww?

Cvru - Glad AF arrived in the end for you........talk about timing! 

Mel - Glad work wassn't too bad for you - sleep well tonight hun   

Tricksy -      

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Reikilisa & Melo - yup, two weeks off work for me! Decided to take it off as I knew I wouldn't be able to concentrate 100% so I thought I'd visit family and potter. Time always flies when I'm off so hopefully this will be no different. I'm also still feeling really tired - is that normal?!

Will be on for proper personals tomorrow - I know I've been a bit rubbish (ME! ME! ME!) lately.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shortie - Yep your normal       - enjoy your two weeks off


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Debs:
      
Good blood results hun, I know you are not going to relax till you have bubs in your arms after all you have been through. will you have anymore bloods done or do just have a scan at 7w?

Hi all hope you are all well.

take care liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cvru - so pleased AF arrived for you,even if her timing was awful, hope the pains go now.

Melo - glad that work wasn't too bad   and hope you manage to get a good nights sleep

shortie - enjoy your time relaxing at home!

Liz - no more bloods planned just 7w scan, unless I have a panic and phone and beg for more blood tests, but am trying not to worry

cath - hope you are feeling better soon.

does anyone watch four weddings on living?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just to let you know I'll be locking the thread and starting a new one very shortly...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200701.0


----------

